# Hexer = Op



## Samsei (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute......
mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)

1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
2. Wenn ja Warum? ... Wenn nein Warum?


nehmt das mal plz ernst weil ich verzweifle langsam wirklich an dem Gedanken das Blizz Hirntot ist......


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> nehmt das mal plz ernst weil ich verzweifle langsam wirklich an dem Gedanken das Blizz Hirntot ist......



warum verzweifelst du ? welche klasse spielst du?

frag mal hexer was sie über schurken denken ? schurken deswegen op ?
jeder klasse hat vorteile gegenüber einer bestimmten anderen klasse und wiederrum schwächen gegen eine ganz andere.

stein-schere-papier halt.


----------



## Makaveli (30. Mai 2008)

ohh man wieder so ein thread...

Hexer an die Macht !! xD


----------



## Laviana (30. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !

Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!

Sehr Nervig....

Greetz Lavi


----------



## Aserin (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde sagen das keine klasse wirklich overpowered is. Jede Klasse hat ihren schlimmsten feind wie der hexer zB nen Täuschungsschurken wenn es eine overpowered klasse gäbe würden alle nur eine klasse spielen und das Spiel würde kaum noch sinn machen

mfG Aserin


----------



## HobbyTwinker (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!


hui. vielleicht sollte man dann bei nem magier den feuerball wegpatchen. oder bei nem jäger das pet, oder...


----------



## Samsei (30. Mai 2008)

Was ich für ne Klasse spiele...schau in meine Sig^^

und klar hat jede Klasse Vorteile und Nachteile aber Hexer fast nur Vorteile

Und das Schurken OP sind weis jeder....ABER das sind sie auch nur wenn man sie SEHR GUT spielen kann ansonsten nicht....


----------



## Samsei (30. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> hui. vielleicht sollte man dann bei nem magier den feuerball wegpatchen. oder bei nem jäger das pet, oder...





HUi....Fear is auch Vergleichbar mit einer Fähigkeit die nen bissel dmg macht.......(Fear hällt einen Spiler fest UND man kann dmg machen)


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



natürlich ist der dauerfear da standard, warum auch nicht? einfache und effektive form von CC.
einDDler ,der im fear umherrennt, stellt im moment keine bedrohung da, ein heale rim dauerfear kann nicht heilen.

genauso lästig sind für melees die magier, wenn man laufend gefrostet ist, kommt man nicht an stoffies ran, magier deswegen OP ? 
oder stoffies die eingefroren sind und nen moment nicht vor nem melee wegkiten können haben auch ein problem, magier deswegen OP ?


----------



## HobbyTwinker (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> HUi....Fear is auch Vergleichbar mit einer Fähigkeit die nen bissel dmg macht.......(Fear hällt einen Spiler fest UND man kann dmg machen)


ok. hast recht, dann halt die druidenwurzeln und der stun vom schurken.


----------



## Borberat (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...




Habt ihr ausser den hexern nur noobs ;?)
Haben gute und gut equipete hexer dabei, die bringen ordentlich dmg aber nicht mehr als ein Mage der weiß was er macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvira (30. Mai 2008)

Nein sind sie nicht, Hexer haben wie jede andere Klasse auch ihre konter Klassen.
In Raids sind sie auch nicht Op, da es andere Klassen gibt die mit ihnen im Dmg gleichziehen (Schurke/Mage z.B.)


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Fear hält einen Spieler fest? Mein Fear lässt sie stets rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Mai 2008)

one hit opfer sind hexxer für melee shamys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (30. Mai 2008)

Scheiss gewihne. Immer kommt ihr mit dem "Ooooh *heuliheuli* der macht viel mehr Dmg als ich *heuliheuli*". Seid doch froh, dass der Raid wegen solchen Dmg Bomben weiter kommt. -.-'' Und deinstalliert mal bitte den scheiss Dmgmeter! Ich hab ihn schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich viel ruhiger im Raid bin. 

Zum Topic: L2p


----------



## PlutoII (30. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, dass der Hexer den besten Caste-DD darstellt. Alleine macht er schon massig Schaden und wenn man dann noch den schaden seinens pets dazurechnet wirds echt übel.

Ich PvP sind CC's und Pets einfach genial und Hexer hat beides aber Overpowerd is keine Klasse =)


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...


1. nein
2.bekommen in pvp von anderen Klassen auf die Nuss (ausser die sind imbaroxxor euipt, dann ticken die dots höher als der andere Schaden machen kann).
so ein MS Krieger klebt am Hexer bombenfest

in pve ist deren Schaden zwar hoch, aber nicht wirklich immer höher als bei anderen. 
in low raids wo die Bosse unter 3-4mins dauern sind die vllt imba, danach ist so ein destro oom, Aderlass bis geht nicht mehr ist auch nicht so sinnvoll wenn der Boss Gruppenschaden austeilt.

Für mich ist XM eine interessante KLasse, keine OP KLasse. 

                   MfG Dene


----------



## Shadowfly (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Und das Schurken OP sind weis jeder....ABER das sind sie auch nur wenn man sie SEHR GUT spielen kann ansonsten nicht....




Wie ich solche Sprüche und Fragen im Algm. liebe.

Klasse ich kann meine Klasse spielen also bin ich nicht gut sonder meine Klasse OP (Das ist algm gemeint)

Leute wird euch das nicht langsam Langweilig????

Jede Klasse ist OP und zu stark generft je nach dem auf welcher Seite der Münze man steht. 
Ja Hexer sind Mächtig aber nur wenn man spielen kann wie jede andere Klasse auch.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (30. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Zum Topic: L2p


oder auch: lern damit zu leben, dass es für jede situation mindestes immer einen gibt, der es besser kann als du!


----------



## Mace (30. Mai 2008)

was hier immer fürn müll erzählt wird...kein hexer kann einen im dauerfear halten..wieso? kennt ihr schon die pvp regelung für cc? offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Riane (30. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> oder auch: lern damit zu leben, dass es für jede situation mindestes immer einen gibt, der es besser kann als du!


Wunderschön gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (30. Mai 2008)

Ich als Hexer finde es WAHNSINNIG unfair, dass sich Priester, Paladine, Druiden und Schamanen heilen können. Das nervt so dermaßen. Kann man den Scheissbug vielleicht ENDLICH mal wegpatchen?


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Fear hält einen Spieler fest? Mein Fear lässt sie stets rennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass es lag oder ka was sein.
hab mitm schurken im bg schon öfters nen fear abbekommen, wo mein schurke auf der stelle stand, nicht rannte und ich nix machen konnte (von insignie mal abgesehn). und ja es war nen hexer der mich da erwischt hat.


----------



## Lizard King (30. Mai 2008)

Du bist mit jeder Klasse und für jeden PVP Spieler ein Opfer wenn du nicht gerade selbst geübt im PVP Kampf bist.

es kommt einfach auf deinen Skill an.


----------



## Lefarian (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habe selber einen Hexenmeister auf 70 und würde das mal wie folgt beschreiben :

PvE :
Hexenmeister sind sehr sehr gute DD, in Kara und Gruul waren wir Hexer im Damage die besten, selbst in ZA war ich Platz 3 bei einer random gruppe obwohl vorher gesagt wurde mein Equip sei nicht ausreichend. Später weiß ich aber selber auch, ist der Schurke Platz 1 beim Damage.

PvP:
Von lvl 19-69 hat mir PvP riesigen Spass gemacht.Man konnte gegen andere Klassen gewinnen ohne die ganze zeit zu fearen. Wenn ich mir alte Video aufnahmen angucke muss ich selber sagen das die Flüche zu OP sind, da es reicht FdP, Verderbnis und Feuerbrand auf die Gegner zu casten und dann kurz zu warten. 
Auf 70 hat sich das total geändert, war mit 0 Abhärtung ins BG gegangen und wurde sofort von allen meele Klassen auseinander genommen. 
Mittlerweile habe ich schon über 200 Abhärtung angesammelt und werde trotzdem noch sehr sehr schnell umgelegt. Dann ahbe ich SL/sl gskillt um es mal zu testen und ich kann sagen man hält viel viel länger aus, macht aber wirklich keinen damage. ich belege einen Schurken z.B. mit meinen dots und wenn alle vollausgetickt sind hat er gerade mal die hälfte verloren, vorher kommt natürlich aber eh CoS. Gestern habe ich auch ein Duell gegen einen Druiden gemacht der auf Heal geskillt war, hab ihm sien ganzes Mana entzogen und trotzdem hats noch gereicht sich hoch zu heilen weil ich zu wenig damage mache. Im Grunde kann man es so sagen : Gegen einen guten Krieger, Schurken und Hunter habe ich sogut wie keine chance außer vllt versuchen mich iwie am leben zu halten. Problem ist auch das bei der Allianz geschätzte 80 % eine dieser Klasse spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Arena siehts nciht anders aus, mache mit einem Hexenmeister Kumpel zusammen Arena und wir stehen momentan seit 4 Wochen bei 1508 +/-,
da die Dots einfach decursed werden, von Eisblock,Cos und Bubble will ich garnicht anfangen^^

Aber naja ich mag meinen Hexenmeister trotzdem auch wenn es manchmal wirklich frustrierend ist


----------



## Topsecret (30. Mai 2008)

Jede Klasse ist OP, wenn der der diesen Char spielt ihn auch beherrscht.
Ich beherrsche den Hexenmeister und ganz ehrlich, die einzigsten die mir auf die Nüsse gehn sind Leute die den Schurken beherrschen oder ziemlich gute Jäger.
Ansonsten hilft meinen Gegnern nur gutes Equip im 1 vs 1 .
Und dauer Fear ?? Nicht wirklich, nutze ich nur in Notsituationen, den Gegner aufhalten, macht meine Teufelswache, da kann ich die Castzeit sinnvoller nutzen als mit Fear.
Ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen, er ist ein echter Allrounder, spezialliesiert auf Dämonologie, kannste gut was im PVP reißen aber auch super Solo Questen.
Wenn du nur PVP machen willst biste mit Gebrechen gut bedient einfach durchrennen, DOTen und schon das nächste Opfer suchen.
Biste Hauptsächlich in Raidgruppe, und ein guter Tank ist dabei der dir den Arsch freihält, nimmste am besten Zerstörung.
Aber wenn du wissen willst ob ein hexenmeister total IMBA ist, zieh dir doch selbst einen, dann findest du es herraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Xamthys (30. Mai 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> 1. nein
> 2.bekommen in pvp von anderen Klassen auf die Nuss (ausser die sind imbaroxxor euipt, dann ticken die dots höher als der andere Schaden machen kann).
> so ein MS Krieger klebt am Hexer bombenfest
> 
> ...



So denke ich auch. Jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. 
Und wegen dem Fearen: Man kann genauso gut was gegen diese Angstblasen sagen. 

Hexenmeister sind nicht OP, kommt immer drauf an wer ihn gegen wen spielt.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. Mai 2008)

Nein Hexer sind nicht Op.

Warum??

DoTs sind disspellbar und locker von einem Heiler wegheilbar.
Fear ist ebenfalls disspellbar und hält nach dem dritten mal eh nur noch wenige Sekunden.

Ihr habt keine Heiler im Bg?? Werdet nicht geheilt??

Selber Schuld.


----------



## Tanknix (30. Mai 2008)

Hexer sind mit sicherheit nicht overpowered.

Wie schon gesagt, jede klasse hat eine conter klasse und selbst die kann man weghauen, wenn man spielen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schurke ist laut TE auch overpowered 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Jäger sollten dir die >Hexer eigentlich nicht solche sorgen bereiten, aber naja


----------



## Zachariaz (30. Mai 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> was hier immer fürn müll erzählt wird...kein hexer kann einen im dauerfear halten..wieso? kennt ihr schon die pvp regelung für cc? offensichtlich nicht.



Das sollte allgemein bekannt sein. Aber in den meisten Fällen reicht es ja auch aus, wenn man ihn 2-3 mal feart. Das muss er zwangsweise nicht immer machen, sondern kann auf Distanz bleiben und seine Fähigkeiten ausspielen.

Zu den Raids...

Da mögen viele gespaltener Meinung sein. Ich spiele einen T6-Magier und im Vergleich dazu haben wir auch die T6-Hexer im Raid. Die Plätze werden gleichermaßen aufgeteilt = 3 Magier + 3 Hexer im Raid.

Im Vergleich zum DMG-Output liegt der Hexer immer vorn. Selbst wenn wir unsere "Versengen"-Zauber unter uns aufteilen, kommen wir durch den T6 4er Bonus überhaupt nicht an die Hexer ran. Außerdem haben Magier speziell Probleme mit dem Aggromanagement.

Andere machen natürlich auch andere Erfahrungen. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass der Hexer eine OP-Klasse ist. Dennoch muss man auch anmerken, dass sie mehr Schaden austeilen, als Magier...

Und vom skill brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden. Das ist selbsterklärend :-)


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> was hier immer fürn müll erzählt wird...kein hexer kann einen im dauerfear halten..wieso? kennt ihr schon die pvp regelung für cc? offensichtlich nicht.


Da gibt es neue Regelungen? Müssen mir entgangen sein, denn nach wie vor kann ich Klassen die kein Schutz gegen Fear haben und CD auf Insignie mit Mantel und 2-3 mal Fear totlaufen lassen.
 Also ich würd das Dauerfear nennen, weil der Kollege der da so schön rennt sicher am kotzen ist, keine Ahnung wie Du es nennst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> (Fear hällt einen Spiler fest UND man kann dmg machen)


Die Fear-Zauber bei meinem Hexer machen aber keinen Schaden!



b1ubb schrieb:


> one hit opfer sind hexxer für melee shamys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darf ich korrigieren, b1ubb?:
Hexer sind OneHitOpfer für Melee Shamys :-D

Riggedi


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Mai 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich als Hexer finde es WAHNSINNIG unfair, dass sich Priester, Paladine, Druiden und Schamanen heilen können. Das nervt so dermaßen. Kann man den Scheissbug vielleicht ENDLICH mal wegpatchen?


ist ein feature!


----------



## b1ubb (30. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Darf ich korrigieren, b1ubb?:
> Hexer sind OneHitOpfer für Melee Shamys :-D
> 
> Riggedi



ups ;D

natürlich darfst du =)
wir wissen ja beide wie es gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ashen 
was soll man da wegpatchen ?
das keine klasse mehr heilen kann und das die 70er hogger raiden - weil sie mehr nicht schaffen ???

rofl - du hast wohl den sinn des spieles nicht verstanden WoW - PvE Game not PvP !!!!!


----------



## Kyreen (30. Mai 2008)

Sind Warlocks overpowerd?
Nein...
warum?
Bin Schurke, und habe keinerlei Probleme gegen Hexenmeister.
Außerdem beschweren sich auch andere Klassen kaum noch wegen Warlocks...
Ich denke Warlocks haben sie ganz gut angepasst.

Ich denke eher das Druiden inmoment ganz klar hervorstechen.
Grund:
-Teddy
-teilweise unburnbar (manaburn)
-melees haben große Probleme 
- besonders 2 vs 2 stark
- lol-Wirbel
- Anregen
-Speed

Ich denke das der Heal dudu im 2 vs 2  zu viel an wichtigkeit gewonnen hat....
Es ist andern Healern kaum möglich da noch mitzuhalten...

Aber warlocks?`pff ^^


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Blubb immer mit seinen enormen Übertreibungen...welcher Schami macht normal 13-15k Dmg mit OneHit!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schami seh ich gar nicht so als Bedrohung, es sind vor allem Schurken und MS Krieger die nervig sind.


----------



## Tanknix (30. Mai 2008)

feature oder bug, ist fast das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (30. Mai 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Zum Topic: L2p



Das ist alles wichtig,
es gibt keine overpowerd class den die klasse ist egal der spieler ist wichtig (wie gut er mit der klasse spielen kann)


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wir wissen ja beide wie es gemeint war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir beide schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## b1ubb (30. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Blubb immer mit seinen enormen Übertreibungen...welcher Schami macht normal 13-15k Dmg mit OneHit!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe das war jetzt ironisch gemeint.

Ein shamy mit ner 2hand waffe ( ich hab weltenbrecher von karathress ) 
mit WF crit und Sturmschlag kommen über 10k dmg raus ! 

also bitte das ist wohl keine wirkliche leistung !
WF crittet 2x mit über 3k = 6k
der schlag der WF auslößt - 2,5k = 8,5k
Sturmschlag 2,5k crit = 11k 
+ Erschock = über 12k dmg in 2 sekunden !


----------



## Pumá for President (30. Mai 2008)

Hm...nee Hexer sind ned OP im pvp sind die frischfleisch für mein pet einmal zorn des wildtiers an und ende und im raid liegen die weit hinter mir im dmg =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Mai 2008)

Pumá schrieb:


> Hm...nee Hexer sind ned OP im pvp sind die frischfleisch für mein pet einmal zorn des wildtiers an und ende und im raid liegen die weit hinter mir im dmg =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar und ein holy priest macht am boss mehr dmg als ein defftank !!
wahahahaha


----------



## oens (30. Mai 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ok. hast recht, dann halt die druidenwurzeln und der stun vom schurken.



die wurzeln gelten dann aber auch nur für melees...als caster oder heiler kannst du immernoch zaubern...im fear oder stun ist dieses nicht möglich


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

World of Theoriecraft Blubb, der WL ist SL/SL und hat S3 mit Resi am Cap. Dem ist so ein Schami noch nicht untergekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (30. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ups ;D
> 
> natürlich darfst du =)
> wir wissen ja beide wie es gemeint war
> ...



Ich glaube eher, dass es Ironie war, nothing more.

Grüße


----------



## b1ubb (30. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> World of Theoriecraft Blubb, der WL ist SL/SL und hat S3 mit Resi am Cap. Dem ist so ein Schami noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr immer mit euren S3 Sachen !!

das einzige wahre PvP ist wenn 2 PvE chars gegeneinander duelle machen
da sieht man wer skill hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Naja, im Duell kann ich mich perfekt auf den Duellanten vorbereiten, eventuell Equip wie Trinkets wechseln usw. Wenig Aussage kräftig meiner Meinung nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich weiss Deine Abneigung gegen PvP, daher ist ein Duell das einzige PvP das Du mal machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (30. Mai 2008)

samsei, du spielst einen schamanen und beklagst dich über "fear" von hexern..? diese peinlichkeit hättst du dir ersparen können, wenn du deine klassenquests gemacht hättest.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Mai 2008)

annox schrieb:


> samsei, du spielst einen schamanen und beklagst dich über "fear" von hexern..? diese peinlichkeit hättst du dir ersparen können, wenn du deine klassenquests gemacht hättest.



ich hoffe du meinst jetz tnicht mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Thoryia

stimmt Duelle sind immer wieder ganz lustig - aber die schlachtfelder und ich werden wohl keine freunde mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (30. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meinst jetz tnicht mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, ich meine den threaderöffner.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Wie es hier gleich ruhig geworden ist wegen dem Betrüger Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draenei-Tomanâk (30. Mai 2008)

natürlich sind Hexer OP zumindest im 1vs1 wenn der Hexer dich einmal im Fear hat...
dotten, fearen, lebensentzug, dotten, fearen usw

und dann liegt man schon auf den knien

hexer sollte man wie schurken auch etwas die power wegnehmen


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Draenei-Tomanâk schrieb:


> natürlich sind Hexer OP zumindest im 1vs1 wenn der Hexer dich einmal im Fear hat...
> dotten, fearen, lebensentzug, dotten, fearen usw
> 
> und dann liegt man schon auf den knien
> ...



Erstens ist 1vs1 überhaupt keine Aussage wegen zu stark oder nicht (Stein/Schere/Papier) und zweitens: Wie klappt Deine Fear Theorie gegen MS Krieger und UD Schurken mit Insignie sowie Priester mit Insignie oder BM Hunter...oder oder oder. Es gibt genug Conter gegen Fear mittlerweile, also wer behauptet Fear vom Hexer ist OP erzählt Schwachfug.


----------



## Hadez6666 (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Was ich für ne Klasse spiele...schau in meine Sig^^
> 
> und klar hat jede Klasse Vorteile und Nachteile aber Hexer fast nur Vorteile
> 
> Und das Schurken OP sind weis jeder....ABER das sind sie auch nur wenn man sie SEHR GUT spielen kann ansonsten nicht....



Skill mal auf BM um und denk als Roter Leuchte Hunter mal über deine Aussage hier nach


----------



## VILOGITY (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...




Jo is klar....
Nach 3 mal geht kein Fear mehr....


----------



## Eckhexaule (30. Mai 2008)

Naja, gibts Klassen die unschlagbar sind?
Ich glaub net.
Alle Klassen sind Opfer und Täter.
Ich spiel mit meinem Heal-Dudu Arena und hab nen Hexer als Partner. (also laut einigen Leuten hier die unschlagbare Zwei)
Da wir beide Noobs sind kommen wir bisher noch nicht auf die 3k Wertung.
Aber wir lernen noch dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine Imba-Klasse.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die Imba/Op- Schreier sollten sich vorhermal absprechen.

Ich bin nach einigen Threads inzwischen völlig verwirrt, ob nu die Dudus, Holypriests oder Hexer Imba bzw OP sind.

einigt euch bitte und macht dann den endgültigen Whine Tread auf...ok?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (30. Mai 2008)

Oh mann, warum immer die selben Threads?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt keine Klasse die overpowered ist...sehts endlich ein und ach ja mimimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domasch (30. Mai 2008)

Hexer sind nicht overpowered nur gegen manche klassen im vorteil wie es bei ALLEN klassen ist...
Beastmaster macht nen Hexer platt... Schurken meistens auch... Ms warris natürlich auch...
Langsam sollten doch alle kapieren das WoW pvp im 1on1 schere stein papier ist =D


----------



## Mick1888 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bekomme langsam hier die Krise ...immer dieses rum geflame ...*mimimi*

Ich hab selbst nen Hexenmeister auf Level 53 .
Und ja ,der macht richtig guten damage ...vor allem als Zerstörer.
Aber ich MUSS so viel Damage machen ,da sobald ich angegriffen werde fast sofort umfalle.
Sobald also nen Mob oder Spieler auf mich zu kommt MUSS ein Hexer Fearen.
Außerdem ist es nicht leicht einen Hexer zu beherrschen,man muss ständig die Augen aufhalten sonst ist man down^^

Also Hexenmeister Op ?! NEIN ! Wenn er schwächer wäre ,würd die Klasse nicht mehr gescheit spielbar sein.


----------



## ReWahn (30. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> lass es lag oder ka was sein.
> hab mitm schurken im bg schon öfters nen fear abbekommen, wo mein schurke auf der stelle stand, nicht rannte und ich nix machen konnte (von insignie mal abgesehn). und ja es war nen hexer der mich da erwischt hat.



Wirst du wohl mit dem Drohruf vom Krieger verwechset haben... das is n Feareffekt bei dem das zie regungslos stehen bleibt und 4 sec nix machen kann... hexer- und priesterfears lassen dich rennen...

@Topic:

Mage schreit "zomfg ololol plz nref warloxx !!1111"
Hexer schreit "omglol nerf teh imba warriorz!!!!11"
Krieger schreit "lololol imba mage! blizz pls nerf fucking frostmage!!!111"

...

Keine Klasse ist wirkich op. Jede Klasse hat ne Konterklasse (ausser Jäger und Paladine, da hab ich noch keine gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## annox (30. Mai 2008)

Draenei-Tomanâk schrieb:


> natürlich sind Hexer OP zumindest im 1vs1 wenn der Hexer dich einmal im Fear hat...
> dotten, fearen, lebensentzug, dotten, fearen usw
> 
> und dann liegt man schon auf den knien
> ...


wie soll sich der hexer dann deiner meinung nach im pvp schützen? 
er kann nicht:
- frosten
- blinzeln
- schilden(nur mit voidwalker)
- sheepen
- wurzeln
- zauber unterbrechen(nur mit felhunter)
- stunnen(nur mit sukki, aber dann ohne dots)
- heilen oder decursen(decursen nur mit felhunter)

ohne "fear" ist der hexer im pvp nicht mehr spielbar.


----------



## Ronas (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Blizzard!
Ich bins Stein!
Bitte nerft Papier,Schere ist okay.


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wirst du wohl mit dem Drohruf vom Krieger verwechset haben... das is n Feareffekt bei dem das zie regungslos stehen bleibt und 4 sec nix machen kann... hexer- und priesterfears lassen dich rennen...



krieger waren zu dem zeitpunkt nicht in meiner nähe, standen nur stoffies rum, ich hatte dots und fear drauf, auch kein blackout/gefrostet/netherstoffnetz/etc

das kuriose war ja, der andere schurke und der pala, die mit dabei waren sind umhergerannt wegen fear, ich stand als einzigste auf der stelle


----------



## galaxy_teldrassil (30. Mai 2008)

Also als Hexer hab ich nur Probleme mit MS Kriegern (gut ausgestattet) und Täuschungsschurken (ebenfalls gut ausgestattet), da sie den Fear wunderbar durch Klassenskill wegbekommen. Was will nen Verstärker-Schami, der viel DMG raushaut, wenn er nicht mal an mich herankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde auch, dass die Klasse nicht overpowered ist. Spiel nun mehrere Klassen im PVP und ärgere mich mit jedem Char über eine andere Klasse. ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> IIch bin nach einigen Threads inzwischen völlig verwirrt, ob nu die Dudus, Holypriests oder Hexer Imba bzw OP sind.
> 
> einigt euch bitte und macht dann den endgültigen Whine Tread auf...ok?
> 
> ...



Das alles wird wohl nur dazu führen, daß Blizz eine neue Klasse einführen wird, um alle Quengler zufriedenzustellen: Den Weiner. 

Spezialfähigkeiten:

a) winseln - sofortiger Aggroverlust beim Gegner; keine Abklingzeit
b) Nerf-heulen - der Gegner verliert sofort alle seine Fähigkeiten
c) ist immun gegen jeden CC
d) kuscheln - übernimmt jedes Pet
e) beleidigte Leberwurst - bekommt beim Würfeln immer die höchste Punktzahl. Da er alles tragen kann und alles braucht, wird bei dieser Klasse der "Gier"-Knopf ausgeblendet.

Ich wette, Dir fallen noch ein paar mehr Fähigkeiten ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Chirogue (30. Mai 2008)

hmmm....also WL´s  sind schon ziemlich gut aber ich denke, wenn man seine Klasse gut spielt, dann wird man immer als "Imba" bezeichnet....
würde sagen , dass WL nicht grade OP ist aber kurz davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß beiseite
Wl is eben eine der besten Duell Klassen und aht eben gegen fast alle ne gute chance..
es wird sich oft über den Fear beschwert aber es sagt auch niemand was gegen den stunlock beim Rogue oder?

so long. . . .

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (30. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> warum verzweifelst du ? welche klasse spielst du?
> 
> frag mal hexer was sie über schurken denken ? schurken deswegen op ?
> jeder klasse hat vorteile gegenüber einer bestimmten anderen klasse und wiederrum schwächen gegen eine ganz andere.
> ...



so isses


----------



## Morcan (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...


Dauerfear macht nun auch nicht unbedingt jeder Hexer (bei mir ist ein Fear schon selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




Draenei-Tomanâk schrieb:


> natürlich sind Hexer OP zumindest im 1vs1 wenn der Hexer dich einmal im Fear hat...
> dotten, fearen, lebensentzug, dotten, fearen usw
> 
> und dann liegt man schon auf den knien
> ...


Das trifft ja nun mal wieder nur auf die Erbrechen-Hexer zu ^^ Spiel mal Destro im PvP


----------



## Nodoka (30. Mai 2008)

annox schrieb:


> wie soll sich der hexer dann deiner meinung nach im pvp schützen?
> er kann nicht:
> - frosten
> - blinzeln
> ...




Dankeschön für diese Worte der Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, ohne fear ist der Warlock im PvP nichts
und zum thema PvE, auch da ist ein Warlock nicht Op, ok, er macht evtl. mehr schaden als andere Klassen, aber nun kommt es:

Ein Warlock ist eine "Manaschlampe" so schnell wie man mit Warlocks OOM geht, dann kommt nämlich entweder Lifetab, Lifetab, Lifetab, kurz danach Siphon Life, Siphon Life, Siphon Life (oder`n heal vom healer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und genau in der Zeit macht der Warlock KEINEN schaden, und auch ist er anfälliger gegen angriffe, da er mit Lifetab im grunde weitgehensd "Selbstmord" betreibt.

Und alle die dennoch denken mögen Poa Warlocks sind aber Op, fangt nen Warlock an zu leveln, spielt ihn auf lvl 70 im PvP/PvE und überzeugt euch selbst..wurde ja hier schon angesprochen, jede Klasse hat Vor und Nachteile(und jede Klasse hat ihre Feidesklasse)

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. Mai 2008)

Würde man derartige Nerf-Diesunddas Anfragen immer umsetzen GENAU DANN gäbe es irgenwann die Imba-Klassen schlechthin weil selbst das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip aus dem Gleichegwicht gebracht wird.

Anders als Stein-Schere-.Papier geht es aber nicht wenn jede Klasse etwas besonderes können will oder soll. Alle Klassen so aufzubauen das jeder gegen jeden ankommt? Dann würde es riechen die Klassen komplett fallen zu lassen oder alles auf pure Offensive auszulegen das keiner mehr Verteidigung gegen irgendwas hat. DANN amcht das Spiel wieder richtig Spaß aber sicher....


----------



## Nypha (30. Mai 2008)

PvE Gear Chars ..
Wenn solche 2 gegeneinander kämpfen wo ist dann der "Skill" wenn sich einige Klassen via One-Button nen instant 10k i.was reinhauen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bzw 2 PvE Schurken, der der first hit hat wird wohl den Gegner während des Stuns umhauen FERTIG.
Skill? Ich finde Resilience einfach Klasse! 
Jmd in wenigen Sekunden umzuhauen zb Pyroblas/Soulfire etc pp kann doch wirklich jeder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (30. Mai 2008)

nimmt das nie ein Ende ?

jedesmal n neur Thread zu " XY is overpowered!!!!"

und imemr am Ende " Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Antworten" "Will nur eure Meinung hören!"

LOL !?!?!?! haste mal ander Threads gelesen ? meinste da schreibt auch nur 10 von 100 ihre ernstgemeinte Meinung rein ? in welcher Traumwelt lebst du ^^ nimm mich mit bitte...

aso....nochwas.... SUFU FTW !!!!11einself


----------



## Meela (30. Mai 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c577KOCwf9g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (30. Mai 2008)

diese jammer-threads werden vermutlich von leuten erstellt, die nicht begriffen haben, daß auch pvp ein gruppenspiel ist.


----------



## Boulvay (30. Mai 2008)

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein, ernsthaft... manchmal finde ich die hexer auch ein bisschen op. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...


xD
Selten so einen Mist gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meistens sind Schurken #1 im Raid.
Noch öfter diejenigen, die ihre Klasse spielen können, und diejenigen, die Ahnung von Theorycraft haben.
Ich mit meinem blau/lila equippten Shadowpriest mache im Raid auch immer #2 im DMG (Platz 1 ist ein PvPmage der auf Feuer skillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - ich spreche von Gruul, Magtheridon und TK. Sind Mages jetzt OP?

2. Dauerfear - ist ja lachaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hast du schonmal einen hexer im PvP gespielt? Besser noch, einen Alli?
1. Fear --> 50% der Hordler machen WotF..... die anderen 50% machen Insignie.
2. Fear --> 50% der Horlder machen nun ihre Insignie ...... weitere 25% haben ein Erdungstotem gesetzt, Counterspellen dich, gehen in einen Iceblock, oder in ein Gottesschild. Die restlichen 25% sind 5sek im Fear.
3. Fear --> 25% können ins Gottesschild/Iceblock gehen, 75% sind 2.5sek gefeart.

Das war 1on1. Wie wir alle wissen wird WoW (leider) auf 5n5 balanciert.
Also gehen wir von einem Gruppenspiel aus:
1. Fear --> Dispell.
2. Fear --> Dispell
3. Fear --> Dispell oder 2.5sek Fear!

Btw, Schurken, Hunter und Krieger sind OP - die hauen meinen Hexer tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Achtung Ironie)
Ich wette du bist Mage, Priester, Schamane oder Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darx (30. Mai 2008)

Hexer sind nicht op 
und jede Klasse kann gekontert werden!
Schluss Ende und aus, es kommt ganz einfach auf den Skill an!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2008)

atm ist niemand wirklich op...

gibt viele schurken die mich nicht unter 80% hp brignen, aber lletztens habe ich mal einen gefunden, der mich nach 8 minuten wirklich tot hatte


----------



## Ilunadin (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...



DU bist Hunter und bist der Meinung Hexer sind overpowered?  Da läuft was flasch und diese mimimimimi scheiß [beliebige Klasse einfügen] mimimi Threads sind nurnoch nervig.Ich finde Hexer sind eins : Eine Klasse wie jede andere mit Stärken und Schwäschen


----------



## Lakron (30. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> one hit opfer sind hexxer für melee shamys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na klar.. one hit nd so... erzähl das mal einem 350 abh 14k leben arenahexxer...
ich kann mir seine reaktion schon vorstellen:

/lachen
und dich dann ganz langsam töten... nicht so, dass er dir das gefühl gibt eine chance gegabt zu haben.. 
aber langsam genug um seinen spass zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum schluss ein /bemitlleiden


melee shamys.. haha


----------



## nkL (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...




warum sollten sie op sein?  gegen nen schurken hat ein hexer selten ne chance, genau wie ggn nen bm..da is net viel mit fear und somit net viel mit win ..

ggn alles andere haben sie vorteile^^


----------



## Soiphos (30. Mai 2008)

Jaein..

Wir sind schon PvE Monster, aber PvP technisch sind wir nur mit richtigem Setup glücklich. Gut wer ist das nicht?
Doof finden es viele, auf die 0815 Skillung Sl/Sl skillen zu müssen um wirklich was zu reißen, denn als Destru-Lock hast Du nur mit außergewöhnlichem Skill und dem perfekten Setup eine Chance was zu erreichen. Hexenmeister sind langweilig, das steht fest, denn 80%(eigene Schätzung) der erfolgreichen Arena Hexer(2on2; +2k) spielen mit einem Heal Druiden 20 Minuten Matches und freuen sich über das lame 2k Rating.

Naja, wenn die WotLK Infos stimmen und so bleiben, dann gibts aber mit dem neuen Addon eh nur noch pew pew -> Teleport -> Void beschwören -> opfern -> pew pew  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (30. Mai 2008)

naja....zum teil mag es so scheinen, aber auch hexchen haben probleme mit einigen klassen, namely: schurken, beastmaster jäger (enraged ist er bzw. sein pet nicht zu fearen) und offkrieger (zumindest wenn er an hexer ran kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. auch mit schami und vergelter pala tun sie sich net ganz so leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX


----------



## Heydu (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...




rofl, HM und OP? seid ihr verrückt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann habt ihr echt keine ahnung von wow -.- die armen tun mir sogar leid, wenn sie versuchen, mich zu killen O.o

BM Hunter FTW!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HEOb (30. Mai 2008)

Kann mich vielen Meinungen hier nur anschließen....

Ich selbst spiel einen Krieger und habe große Probleme mit Magier und Druiden.....
Das Dauerfrosten, Wurzlen und Wirbeln machen es für mich gar unmöglich an sie ranzukommen.....
Aber egal, dafür fallen mir Hexenmeister, Schurken, Schamis etc. leichter aus, da habe ich keine Probleme mit.

Es gibt aber auch wege Angst-klassen zubesiegen z.B. wenn ich von einem Paladin Segen der Freiheit bekomme, 
schaffe ich auch leicht einen Eis Magier zustrecken zubringen. 

Diese unterschiede machen das ganze doch so spannend.


----------



## Acusa (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...




wenn du deinen hunter spielen könntest/kannst dann legste hexer um wie nix, schurken das selbe, also hexer sind nich op, gegen  melee dmg allgemein is hexer schlecht dran


----------



## Bakarr901 (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> 2. Wenn ja Warum? ... Wenn nein Warum?
> 
> nehmt das mal plz ernst weil ich verzweifle langsam wirklich an dem Gedanken das Blizz Hirntot ist......



Nein, im PVE sowieso nicht, und im PVP sind sie einfach nur harte Brocken (Dauerfear)! Ich als Schurke mag Hexer
nicht und schaff sie auch nicht immer ber sie sind nicht overpowered.


----------



## Cr3s (30. Mai 2008)

nein, ohne equip bist du im bg der erste der umfällt, frag mal schurken/krieger nach warlocks ich zocke alle 3 klassen und ich finde hexer ist am schwersten zu spielen!

schurke ist für mich der hexer vermöbler No1!

druiden sind meiner meinung nach ziemlich gut(nur wenn sie gut gespielt werden)!!


----------



## 481Nummer1 (30. Mai 2008)

schon wieder son dreck -.-

keine klasse ist wirklich op...es kommt auf den spieler an der den char spielt...wenn du deinen hunter richtig spielen kannste hauste n hexer damit aber ganz locker weg.
außerdem immer dieses fea fear fear geht gar nich...erster fear...insignie....2ter fear dauert max 4sec und danach sind die gegner schon fast immer immun.
natürlich geht ein wl ab, aber auch nur wenn er richtig gespielt wird, sonst ist er ein gefundenes fressen.


----------



## Nodoka (30. Mai 2008)

so genug diskutiert 

pls

/closed


----------



## The Metal (30. Mai 2008)

hexer sind OPfer xD
siehe sig


----------



## kocki23 (30. Mai 2008)

*lach  als untoter MS-Krieger dachte ich doch wirklich op steht für opfer^^

zum thema: 

1.stein<schere<papier (gibt für alles eine Konterklasse)

2.op sind nur die Leute die ihre Klasse wirklich beherrschen und da ist die Klasse nebensächlich

3. lacht über mich aber im großen und ganzen finde ich das balancing, allen weinthreats zum trotz, recht gelungen bei wow (gibt immer was zu verbessern, aber ist auch net wirklich einfach)

Jobod

Ps: nerft arena-druiden *lach


----------



## Mofriese (30. Mai 2008)

Als Verstärker Schamane sind die meisten kein Problem.. bei einigen wirds happig.


----------



## Heydu (30. Mai 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Wirst du wohl mit dem Drohruf vom Krieger verwechset haben... das is n Feareffekt bei dem das zie regungslos stehen bleibt und 4 sec nix machen kann... hexer- und priesterfears lassen dich rennen...
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> ...



*heul* gg hunter sind gut ausgerüstete verst. schamis stark *heul*, wobei ich schon öfters mehrere schamis gekillt hab, die 3x besser als ich ausgerüstet waren *scharf nachdenk* komisch...*ironie on*aahh, lern deinen char spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist das geheimniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*ironieoff*
und gg palas sind schurken, naja, "vorteilhaft". n guter kolleg von mir hat nen vergelter pala jedenfalls im 1on1 f8 besiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-.- hmpf, mein härtester 1on1 f8 war ich (Schadow-Priest) gg Holy-Pala -.- grml, 24min kampf-dauer, dann hab ich endlich gesiegt *schweiss abwisch* (ich lvl 67 er lvl68)


----------



## Kankru (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> HUi....Fear is auch Vergleichbar mit einer Fähigkeit die nen bissel dmg macht.......(Fear hällt einen Spiler fest UND man kann dmg machen)



Bevor alle wegen Fear rumgeheult haben und es verschlechtert wurde, da war Fear imba, da war es ein Talent was gemein war, aber dann kamen viele kleine Kinder und haben geschrien: "NERF FEAR, NERF HEXE, NERF NERF NERF NERF NERF NERF, MAMAAAAAA!!"


Muh hier muh da, ist wie auf dem Bauernhof, irgendwer hat hier was vom Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip gesagt, so ist es auch richtig.

Kann net verstehen, wieso so viel rumgeheult wird, wenn ihr den Hexer OP findet, dann macht euch mal einen und probiert mal gut zu sein, der Hexer hat sehr viele Talente, die richtig einzusetzen zählt! Und wenn ihr dann nen Hexer habt auf 70, spielt ihn oder nicht.

Wie immer wieder die intelligenten (nicht ironisch gemeint!) Leute hier sagen: Jede Klasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Nutze die Nachteile als Gegner, nutze die Vorteile als Spieler!


----------



## koxy (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> nehmt das mal plz ernst weil ich verzweifle langsam wirklich an dem Gedanken das Blizz Hirntot ist......



Ich will mich kurz und nur auf deinen Anfangspost fassen.....

 an dir selbst zweifelst du aber nicht ?

Mit deinem HP-Pool und einer passenderen Skillung (MM ist für WLs Freekill , BM wins) hättest du es 100%-ig einfacher
Aber wahrscheinlich bist du einer von denen, die behaupten Leegolas zu sein und alles mit PvE skillung umnuken zu können.
Dicht auf den Fersen der Rogues kommen nämlich sofort die BM-Hunter vor denen sich ein WL am meisten fürchtet.
Eigentlich sind wir es, die gegen eurer rotes fettes Vieh, eure Immunität und die hohe Schussfrequenz ein ´Totstellen´nötig haben.


Die anderen Posts überlese ich mal schlichtweg, war von vornerein klar, dass es sofort Posts von gedemütigten Pyromagiern hageln wird,
die sich darüber ausheulen weil sie einem SL/SL -Lock als kein Haar krümmen können.


----------



## nalcarya (30. Mai 2008)

Lakron schrieb:


> na klar.. one hit nd so... erzähl das mal einem 350 abh 14k leben arenahexxer...
> ich kann mir seine reaktion schon vorstellen:
> 
> /lachen
> ...


Das ist auch nicht besser als eine Klasse als overpowered zu bezeichnen... Melee Schamis sind definitiv sehr Proc-Luck abhängig und WENN der Melee Schami ihn volle Kanne erwischt, dann ist auch der Arenahexer ziemlich schnell tot. Zumindest wenn man von ähnlichem Equipstand ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqDvU3pK4g4...amp;sitesearch=

ja sie sind es ^^


----------



## dragon1 (30. Mai 2008)

op?ne,als schurke ist:wer als erster angreifft gewinnt(meistens)
und wenn einer op ist dann schadowpriest(MEGA selbstheilung durch dmg)


----------



## Marlix (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...




Was ist mit eurem sheep? Wie schon gesagt wurde Stein/Schere/papier prinzip.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das alles wird wohl nur dazu führen, daß Blizz eine neue Klasse einführen wird, um alle Quengler zufriedenzustellen: Den Weiner.
> 
> Spezialfähigkeiten:
> 
> ...



f) Rechtschreibflash - schreibt dermaßen grottiges Zeug in den Chat, das der Gegner 5 sec völlig verwirrt ist
g) wird ungerecht behandelt - übernimmt sofort zwei Fähigkeiten des Gegners
h) Hysterischer Anfall - AOE im Umkreis von 10 m 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Mai 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das alles wird wohl nur dazu führen, daß Blizz eine neue Klasse einführen wird, um alle Quengler zufriedenzustellen: Den Weiner.
> 
> Spezialfähigkeiten:
> 
> ...


mimi der ist zu imba nerv Weiner*ironie*


----------



## dilior (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



hexer machen bei euch 45% bis 65% mehr schaden?

ich glaube nicht, das das am hexer liegt *hust*


----------



## Scred (30. Mai 2008)

erst mal wovon träumst du nachts?
hexer waren einmal op aber die zeiten waren mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schuken sind op gegen hexer
hexer sind op gegen palas
und krieger gegen schurken 
mehr muss ich wohl nich sagen die balance passt jetzt


----------



## Sandarna (30. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



Wir wissen uns zu Helfen.
Auserdem geht uns hexer das so mit den Schurken, einmal stun und tot ist man zu 90%.
Und mehr Dmg. naja kommt auch stark auf die Rüstung an und soviel ist es dann auch nicht wie du meinst.


----------



## Melonix (30. Mai 2008)

nen guten hexer der gut schaden macht da haste immer das problem die agro zu halten.....


----------



## Lodariel (30. Mai 2008)

1. Overpowert: im PvP nein, aber das ist ja eh wayne

Im Pve: Ja, ganz eindeutig aus folgendem Grund:

Der Hexer stellt im Highendbereich (Sunwell) das absolute Dmgmaximum zusammen mit Schurken und BMs...

im Gegensatz zu nem Mage kann er folgendes:

Beste Singledps
Beste Bombdps (Saat ist besser als alles was der Mage kann...ja das stimmt oder versuch halt m'uru adds mit arcane bomb zu bearbeiten ohne saat)
Blutpakt
Endlos Mana dank Aderlass (ja, aderlass hat dps verlust zur folge, aber nur einen geringen im Gegensatz zu nem Mage der komplett oom ist)
Besserer Aggroreduce als Mage
Top Dmg komplett ohne Support
Bessere Skalierung mit Spelldmg (DER Grund überhaupt für den überdmg)
Gesundheitssteine
Seelenstein
Blutsauger
Fluch

Natürlich gehe ich hier von nem 0/21/40 Destro aus der durchgängig Schattenblitz spammt und seinen Sukki geopfert hat


----------



## Occasus (30. Mai 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> 1. nein
> 2.bekommen in pvp von anderen Klassen auf die Nuss (ausser die sind imbaroxxor euipt, dann ticken die dots höher als der andere Schaden machen kann).
> so ein MS Krieger klebt am Hexer bombenfest
> 
> ...



lol? hexer macht keinen schaden? hexer geht oom? steck einen hexer mit einem shadowpriest in eine gruppe. die 2 teilen so immensen schaden aus und gehen dabei nicht oom.

nein hexer sind nicht op


----------



## Grimmzahn (30. Mai 2008)

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:

Nein sind sie nicht und Ja du spinnst!


----------



## saat4ever (30. Mai 2008)

Die zeiten sind vorbei... das war vielleicht vor BC das ein WL eigentlich nichts zu befürchten hatte. Damals konntest du wirklich jmd im dauerfear halten, aber das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Der 1ste Fear hält 10 sek, wird aber zu 99% immer gekontert (Insigne etc), der 2te Fear hält 6 sek, aber wenn du deine dots oben hast kann es passieren das er auch schon nach 2 -3 sek aus dem fear rauskommt und der 3 te Fear hält 3 sek (lächerlich, 1,5 sek casttime verschwenden für 3 sek Fear?), danach 10 sek Fear immun. 
Und was man bei WoW immer beachten muss is der Equip unterschied, ist klar das du gegen einen s3 WL mit 500 Resi probleme hast wenn du nicht das gleiche Equip hast. Da kannst du Skill haben was du willst... 


 im PvE war das immer schon so das der Hexer zu den Klassen gehört die den meisten Dmg machen, mit 0/21/40 und einem Shadow priest in der Gruppe haben es andere Klassen eben schwer mit zuhalten, aber das ist ja gut für den ganzen Raid oder nicht.


----------



## ReWahn (30. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> krieger waren zu dem zeitpunkt nicht in meiner nähe, standen nur stoffies rum, ich hatte dots und fear drauf, auch kein blackout/gefrostet/netherstoffnetz/etc
> 
> das kuriose war ja, der andere schurke und der pala, die mit dabei waren sind umhergerannt wegen fear, ich stand als einzigste auf der stelle



Hört sich aber gewaltig nach nem drohruf an. der lässt das ziel vor furcht erstarren und bis zu 4 weitere gegner in reichweite vor furcht weglaufen... hast ihn wahrscheinlich einfach nich bemerkt (vllt wars n gnom^^)


----------



## slook (30. Mai 2008)

hunter>hexer

übe mal ein bissl


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Hört sich aber gewaltig nach nem drohruf an. der lässt das ziel vor furcht erstarren und bis zu 4 weitere gegner in reichweite vor furcht weglaufen... hast ihn wahrscheinlich einfach nich bemerkt (vllt wars n gnom^^)



wird ein blick in mein signatur, ich spiele allie und ich bezweifel mal das ein gnom mir nen drohruf reindrückt.

da ein schurke und ein pala(auch beides allies) sehr dicht bei mir waren, hätte sie der drohruf nicht auch am rennen hindern müssen ? wenn es dann einer war.


----------



## Arben (30. Mai 2008)

Genauso ist es doch wenn man als Schurke nen Enh Schamanen und nen Feraldruiden dabei hat. Sollte die Eaidleitung dann evtl noch nen Vergelter und nen Waffenkrieger dazupacken (ich gehe vom maximum an externem Support aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist man als Schurke auch einfach hart am DMG machen. 

BTT: Nein, die sind nich OP... Als Schurke finde ich Mages böse und MS Krieger, also pls nerf Frostnova entfernt Blinzeln, Krieger PLZZZZ!1! Nur noch Lederrüssi und keine Kniesehne... Danke =)


----------



## Yenwer (30. Mai 2008)

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft ... OP gibts nicht, nur Leute die Nicht wissen, wie sie dagegen kämpfen müssen. Geh 100k oder mehr PvP Kill holen, dann ist dir scheiß egal was vor dir steht. Entweder du gewinnst oder verlierst. Und ab zum Nächsten ...


----------



## Ghitta (30. Mai 2008)

Ein Thema was die Welt nicht braucht. Wie alle solche Threads... "der ist zu stark" ... "die sind zu imba"

JEDE Klasse kann JEDE Klasse schlagen. Es hängt halt immer davon ab was für ein Spieler hinterm Monitor sitzt. 

Ich persönlich spiele auch nen Hexer und fluche oft über Schurken im BG, aber auf die Idee zu jammern und zu fordern diese Klasse abzuschwächen käm ich auch net. Aber ich treffe auch auf Schurken die ihren 70er Char scheinbar zum Geburtstag * bekommen haben.

Anstatt rumzujammern sollte man sich überlegen welche Taktik gegen eine bestimmte Klasse vorteilhaft ist und testen ob man richtig liegt.


Naja ist halt auch immer ne persönliche Einstellung ob man sich mit seinem Char auseinandersetzt oder gimpt und dann solche Threads schreibt.

Sorry wenns hart klingt, ist aber so.

P.S.:  * Gilt für jede Klasse, nicht nur Schurken.


----------



## Siltan (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> 2. Wenn ja Warum? ... Wenn nein Warum?



1. ehm nein...
2. ich bin 1st target und alle kloppen auf mich ein, die einzige chance ist ein heiler oder wenn die einzeln kommen (außer schurken, ach ja es gibt auch imbare hunter die mich down machen, pet frisst mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und einzeln schaff ich die auhc nich immer (nein ich bin kein noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

naja, "with a little bit of luck" schafft manns gegen hexer (zumindest ist es gegen mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nintendocore (30. Mai 2008)

Lodariel schrieb:


> 1. Overpowert: im PvP nein, aber das ist ja eh wayne
> 
> Im Pve: Ja, ganz eindeutig aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...



ich darf raten. Du bist Mage und bist voll neidisch auf diese bösen imbahexer, die viel viel mehr dmg machen als du es je könntest. Überleg mal warum...
Ich habe einen Hexer wie du dir auch sicher denken kannst sonst hätt ich dir hier jetzt keine reingedrückt und ich muss sagen dass mir die Mages immer im Nacken hängen was den DMG angeht (ja die können das die haben Skill).
Ach ja und falls du denkst ich hab keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab auch einen Mage und ich komm mit meinem Mana ne ganze Weile gut aus. Gibt genügend Möglichkeiten mitten im Raid an Mana zu kommen... nehmen wir doch anregen als Beispiel?! Hexer können zwar Aderlass machen aber hey was passiert wenn kein Heal kommt?
Oh gott lächerlich wie sich hier manche über Hexer aufregen. Wenn ihr sie so OP findet, erstellt euch einen und dann seid ihr unbesiegbar und kil'jaeden darf euch die Füße küssen

Ach ja und noch meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
Hexer = Schadensmaschinen
Magier = Schadensmaschinen + guter Support

ansonsten zu allen anderen die gegen Fear etc ihr Maul aufreissen ... ich schließ mich dem Schere Stein Papier Kommentar an. ( Hexers Fear ist gleich des Schurken Stunn ist gleich des Palas Blase ) 

schönes Wochenende allen die mir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...




Immer dieses Geheule. Erstell dir einen Hexer und dann sieh selbst wie overpowered sie sind. Du wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Morcan (30. Mai 2008)

> Every time you post a nerf warlocks thread, we buff warlocks more!


 Find ich sehr passend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsei (30. Mai 2008)

jagut also jeder der der meinung ist, dass Hexer wirklich schwer sei den nehme ich einfach nicht für voll .....es stimmt einfach nunmal nicht....ich habe auf den (blau equipten ) Hexer meines Freundes nen bissel gezockt und hatte ne 1850er Wertung (als Neueinsteiger)  das schafft man mit keiner andern klasse...

Wieviele Videos gibt es wo einer Hexer allein im 2on2 2 leute umhaut... das geht auch mit keiner andern klasse

Und wie ihr alle mist Labert....... muh mein Hexer verliert aber manchmal gegen nen Schurken...ja es wäre schlimm wenn das nicht so ist....

und Ich rede nicht von Open PvP (da kann es sein Dass Jäger krass sind^^ JA) 
Aber in der Arena ist ein hexer einfach nur noch lachaft...natürlich machen seine Dots kein BURST aber sie machen Schaden..und das egal wo man steht..... 

Fals er kein Manahat = Adlerass oder Manaburn(wo er es dem andern noch dazu wegnimmt)
Fals er kein leben hat= Lebensenzug
Fals er zuviel dmg bekommt= Petschild oder halt allgemein 20%weniger dmg
Noch dazu kommt sein pet gibt immer nen Silence scheiß egal wo man steht
Fals schurken da sind = Paraneuer
Fals man nicht mehr vom gegner so wegkommt = Fear oder Deathcoil
und und und und und udn und.... das hat KEINE andere Klasse...soviel möglichkeiten durch NIX können zu benutzen..


----------



## PureAndy (30. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn ich Hexer nicht besonders mag wenn sie einen immer wegschiecken sind sie doch keine op


----------



## DreiHaare (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> jagut also jeder der der meinung ist, dass Hexer wirklich schwer sei den nehme ich einfach nicht für voll .....es stimmt einfach nunmal nicht....ich habe auf den (blau equipten ) Hexer meines Freundes nen bissel gezockt und hatte ne 1850er Wertung (als Neueinsteiger)  das schafft man mit keiner andern klasse...
> 
> Wieviele Videos gibt es wo einer Hexer allein im 2on2 2 leute umhaut... das geht auch mit keiner andern klasse
> 
> ...



Wieder einer, der sich den neuen Whiner macht.


----------



## Plakner (30. Mai 2008)

Immer diese "hexer=op" threads...
Leb damit und schluss


----------



## -kroni- (30. Mai 2008)

Wie schon so oft erwähnt, jede Klasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, sowohl im PvP, als auch im PvE.
Ich hab auch schon oft genug gesehen wie Leute mit ihrem Hexer in der Arena nicht von der 1500 runterkommen, da sie die Klasse einfach nciht beherschen.Und'n dauerfear gibt's auch nicht, da man nach'er Zeit "Immun" wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (30. Mai 2008)

Schonwieder son WHITEMIMIMIHEULHEUL-Thread  dazu fällt mir nur das ein:

Schurken Op sind
Priester Op sind
Krieger Op sind
Schurken Op sind
Hexenmeister Op sind
Shamis Op sind
Jäger Op sind
Paladine Op sind
nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Pets wie das vom Jäger, Hexer oder der Schattengeist vom Shadowpriest  alles OP    Hogger is ja mal die härte OP !!!




> Fals er kein Manahat = Adlerass oder Manaburn(wo er es dem andern noch dazu wegnimmt)
> Fals er kein leben hat= Lebensenzug
> Fals er zuviel dmg bekommt= Petschild oder halt allgemein 20%weniger dmg
> Noch dazu kommt sein pet gibt immer nen Silence scheiß egal wo man steht
> ...


wie kann man so oft FALLS falsch eingeben?


-.- /close plz


----------



## Kiluan (30. Mai 2008)

Seit es Zauberdurchschlag gibt sind sie nicht mehr OP, aber ein glück gibt es Schurken....


----------



## ReWahn (30. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wird ein blick in mein signatur, ich spiele allie und ich bezweifel mal das ein gnom mir nen drohruf reindrückt.
> 
> da ein schurke und ein pala(auch beides allies) sehr dicht bei mir waren, hätte sie der drohruf nicht auch am rennen hindern müssen ? wenn es dann einer war.



rohruf lässt das Ziel vor Furcht erstarren und zwingt es so 6 sekunden lang an ort und stelle zu stehen, unfähig etwas zu tun. desweiteren werden bis zu 4 weitere gegner in der nähe dazu gezwungen, vor angst zieos umherzulaufen...

deine situation hört sich halt ziemlich danach an... kann aber auch das schreckensgeheul von nem hexer oder der psychische schrei von nem priest gewesen sein, und du hast dir im selben moment nen bewegungsunfähigkeitseffekt gefangen... anders kann ich mir die situation nich erklären... weil eben alle fears ausser dem drohruf vom krieger das ziel / die ziele umherlaufen lassen...


----------



## Scheisser (30. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...





Warum immer meckerein???
Wenn es Dich stört nen Hexer zu Begegnen dann wechsle auf nen PVE server und spiele kein Alterac oder dergleichen.
Du hast nen schamanen ? OK Deine Totems nerven
Du hast nen Jäger Dein pet nervt,
Du Hast nen Magier Dein Eisblock nervt
Du Hast nen Pala   OJE


----------



## CRUSH111 (30. Mai 2008)

DMG mäßig ist Hexer sicherlich mit die stärkste Klasse im PVE aber hier macht es trotzdem immer noch die Mischung kein raid wird mit nur hexer dds losziehen.Im PVP muss ich dir soweit zustimmen , dass ein Hexer beim Stein-Schere-Papier-System am besten abschneidet.Will heißen es gibt wenig Conterklassen und der Hexer ist gegen die meisten der anderen Klassen leicht im Vorteil.Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit skill und equip in der Praxis sieht das natürlich oftmals ganz anders aus aber theoretisch gesehen schneidet der hexer im PVP von allen Klassen mit am besten ab sei es aufm Schlachtfeld oder im 2vs2 3vs3 oder 5vs5.


----------



## Gomus (30. Mai 2008)

Ja sie sind Overpowered....und das is auch gut so!


----------



## CRUSH111 (30. Mai 2008)

Was ich nochmal den Leuten schreiben wollte die nie auf solche threads ernsthaft eingehen können.Warum verändert blizzard wohl mit jedem patch ca 50 klassenfähigkeiten?Ja weil es sau schwer ist balance rein zu bekommen und weil man es nie 100% schaffen wird.Es wird immer einige Klassen geben die zeiutweise ein bisschen op sind und andere nicht.Für mich sind die Leute die alle Klassen auf den selben stand stellen wollen die Spinner.....


----------



## Sesshoma (30. Mai 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Hallo Blizzard!
> Ich bins Stein!
> Bitte nerft Papier,Schere ist okay.




Beste Zusammenfassung. Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.s. Look at my signature


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2008)

Im PvE definitiv op. Im PvP das "Stein-Schere-Papier" Prinzip. Ich als Schurke haben 0 Problem selbst s3 Hexer downzubekommen.


----------



## ReWahn (31. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> jagut also jeder der der meinung ist, dass Hexer wirklich schwer sei den nehme ich einfach nicht für voll .....es stimmt einfach nunmal nicht....ich habe auf den (blau equipten ) Hexer meines Freundes nen bissel gezockt und hatte ne 1850er Wertung (als Neueinsteiger)  das schafft man mit keiner andern klasse...
> 
> Wieviele Videos gibt es wo einer Hexer * allein im 2on2 * 2 leute umhaut... das geht auch mit keiner andern klasse
> 
> ...



Hexer + Healdudu is ne starke kombo. aber nich so stark wie ms-krieger + healdudu. manaprobnleme gleichen andere klassen anders aus. mage mit managem oder hervorrufung, priest mit vampirumarmung und gewaltiger manaregg durch willenskraft, druide durch anregen un von natur aus hohe manaregg, ...

an hp kommen 4 andere klassen durch nen selfheal.

hexer hat petshield. geht nur wenn mans pet dafür umbringt (wer läuft überhaupt in der arena mit dem voidwalker rum?). priest hat echten shield. pala hat sogar ne bubble. mage hat eisbarriere.

pet gibt einem silence? n 2 sec silence, dass ich nich lache... ausserdem fällt dann der schild weg.

deathcoil hat 3 min cd und hält läppische 3 sec an. fear is easy zu interrupten oder mit insignie/klassenspells zu kontern und ab dem 2. fear isser schnell wieder weg.


hexer hat von all dem etwas. dmg is als sl hexer net so berauschend. und was anderes findet man inner arena kaum... und wenn dus mal vergleichst: druiden haben instant hots, instant mg spells, wurzeln, lolwirbel, manaregg hoch 3, weglaufgestalt mit +40% speed, bbärgestalt die kaum schaen von melees nimmt, ...


----------



## Ahrak (31. Mai 2008)

Hexer sind nicht op!
Sie haben ihre stärken und schwächen im pvp so wie jede andre klasse.
Nur das Leveln mit einem Hexer ist easy weil man in der alten welt viele Grpquest alleine machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biboxi (31. Mai 2008)

Ahrak schrieb:


> Hexer sind nicht op!
> ...


Kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ich hab mit meinem 60er Hexer auch schon 66er gekillt, aber ich bekomm auch oft genug eins auf die Nuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und im Pve gibts nicht viele Hexer, die meinen Mage im Schaden überholen. (Trotzdem sind Hexer wichtig im Pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DonmastrO (31. Mai 2008)

nein, da ich denke das wenn der hexer zwar schon gut power hat, hat jede klasse siene schwach stellen!


----------



## Megamage (31. Mai 2008)

Blizz versucht die klassen schon gut zu Balancen was auch echt schwierig ist! Aber komm jeder Otto Normal schurke ist doch dafür zuständig die Hexer zu verhauen!


----------



## Geibscher (31. Mai 2008)

Herr Doktor schnell! Auf in den OP. Ein Hexer hat zuviel geflucht. 
...omfg...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



Genau fear du mir mal einen Warri... oO
Dauerfear? Schonmal was von einer Insigne gehört?
Schonmal was von Kick, Zaubersperre, Zuschlagen etc. gehört?!
Ne sorry aber wenn du die ganze Zeit nur deine Feuerbällchen oder was auch immer castest, musst du dich nicht wundern gefeart zu werden.
Sowas nennt man spielen können. Denn ein Fear zu unterbrechen ist nun mal echt keine Sache.
Dann gibts da noch Ant-Feartotem, Erdshock und und und.
Find die Nerfthreads einfach immer so sinnlos weil ein paar Leute nicht fähig sind ihre Klasse zu spielen, sollen andere Klassen darunter leiden.


----------



## Boddakiller (31. Mai 2008)

erstmal hat Jede Klasse gegen gewisse Klassen vorteile, gegen andere wieder nachteile, dass nennt mann dann balancing. Manche spielen nicht alle Klassen, deahalb wissen sie nicht wie es denen geht, die gegen sie einen Vorteil haben. Die werden wiederum von anderen geownt. zum Beispiel kann ein Schurke ganz locker nen Hexer ownen, da nützen ihm seine 2 Instant fears auch nichts wenn der Schurke ein bisschen grips hat. Dann kommt der MS Warri und ownt den Schurken weil der kaum dmg an ihm macht weil er so vie rüstung hat. DAnn is Der hexer wieder da, feart den Krieger und haut ihn um, wobei er keimn problem haben wird, da er kein problem hat wie Rüstung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Wieviele Videos gibt es wo einer Hexer allein im 2on2 2 leute umhaut... das geht auch mit keiner andern klasse



So dann guck dir mal World of Roguecraft an!
Ein Rogue der mit einem Dolch der satte 0,9 Dps hat rumrennt und Rang 14 Warris umhaut ist das weitaus interessanter als ein Warlock der zwei Leute auf einmal umhaut.
Oder ein Warri der im Alteractal alleine in eine 5er Gruppe rennt und alle umhaut. 
Maydie und so....

Nene man läd immer nu seine bessten Videos hoch und die gibt es bei JEDEr Klasse


----------



## Annovella (31. Mai 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> erst mal wovon träumst du nachts?
> hexer waren einmal op aber die zeiten waren mal
> 
> 
> ...



yapp, jeder hat seine hassklassen, magier z.bv. haben auch keine chance gegen priests
oder krieger gegen magier


----------



## Aceton (31. Mai 2008)

ohne witz..ich kanns mir eifnach nich verkneifen..
aber so einen sinnlosen fred ohne witz
das lohnt es schon fast gar nich mehr zu antworten


schlimm sowas..eifanch nur zum kotzen...wenn man keine ahnung von seiner klasse hat und z.b als schurke gegen hexer verliert is man einfach schlecht...

Schlimm find ich nur das sich irgendwelche klassennervs auch immer im PVE auswirken, nur weil irgendwelche spinner die klasse nicht im PVP beherschen


----------



## Vandergroth (31. Mai 2008)

1) Ja! Hexer sind OP!

2) Warum? :
Ein Mage, der einen Privattank, der auch Schaden machen kann, dabei hat, 2 CC Möglichkeiten per Haus am Start hat, sich auf mehrere Arten heilen kann und trotzdem full DPS fährt, während er 6+3 Sekunden im Wirbelsturm steht, praktisch nicht OOM gehen kann aber jeden schwuppdiwupp leer saugt...
SOLL NICHT OP SEIN???
-nuff said


----------



## Shadlyin (31. Mai 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...



HMs sind grundsätzlich NICHT op.
Der einzig wirklich gefährliche Hexer im PvP (ich gehe davon aus, dass du PvP meinst) ist der SL,
dieser brauch aber auch entsprechendes Equip um seinen SL effektiv einsetzen zu können.

Das eigentliche Problem mit diesem Hexer ist, dass er zu seinen CCs zusätzlich viele Instantdots
(ich gehe von klassischer 24/37/0 Arenaskillung aus) hat, hohe Überlebensfähigkeit aufweist UND
sich frei bewegen kann.


ABER: Ich frage dich: welche Klasse spielst du? Hast du volles Arenaequip (>10k hp, >300abhärtung,..)? Hast du eine Wertung, die dir beweist, dass du Ahnung im PvP hast?

Ich will dich nicht flamen, aber meistens kommen solche, doch eher sinnlosen Posts von Leuten, die selbst keinen sog. "Skill" haben.


----------



## Kamikaze. (31. Mai 2008)

lächerlich das viele Leute denken nur weil IHRE char viel Schaden macht können sie gut spielen und es liegt nur an ihnen das sie gut Schaden machen. Schaden und PvP fähigkeit hängt sehr wohl mit der Klasse zusammen.

Find halt nur schade das Blizzard irgendwie beim balance immer nur auf die die selben Klassen guckt.

Priester wird oft übergangen find ich irgendwie ^^ (ok disc priester > all aber trotzdem) 

Achja ein Mage der sich auskennt macht nie mehr dmg als ein Opfer/destro der sich auskennt....


----------



## Eloit (31. Mai 2008)

Ich muss jetzt auch ma was dazu sagen...Hexer OP? Nie im leben...klar machen sie im Raid viel Schaden...NA UND ??? Andere Klassen auch...haengt alles davon ab wer sie spielt...und Dauerfear? Da musste ich echt schmunzeln...genauso bei Schurken OP...ich sag echt nur L2P und Whine Thread.

Das einzige wo ich kotze sind Druiden...aber des is ne andere Geschichte...heul ich deswegen rum? NEIN


-.-' -.-'


----------



## Kamaji (31. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> one hit opfer sind hexxer für melee shamys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. b1ubb  <3

2.  melee schamis haben keine Probleme mit Hexern  totem gestellt schon fear immun.. desweiteren sobald er auch nur annähernd in Schlagreichweite kommt.. RÖMS.. ein Hexer weniger


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> So dann guck dir mal World of Roguecraft an!
> Ein Rogue der mit einem Dolch der satte 0,9 Dps hat rumrennt und Rang 14 Warris umhaut ist das weitaus interessanter als ein Warlock der zwei Leute auf einmal umhaut.
> Oder ein Warri der im Alteractal alleine in eine 5er Gruppe rennt und alle umhaut.
> Maydie und so....
> ...



Das war früher. Jetzt kann man das ohne großen Equipunterschied kaum noch machen.


----------



## Rowak (31. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Da gibt es neue Regelungen? Müssen mir entgangen sein, denn nach wie vor kann ich Klassen die kein Schutz gegen Fear haben und CD auf Insignie mit Mantel und 2-3 mal Fear totlaufen lassen.
> Also ich würd das Dauerfear nennen, weil der Kollege der da so schön rennt sicher am kotzen ist, keine Ahnung wie Du es nennst.
> 
> 
> ...



da geb ich dir recht WENN man auf nen hexer trifft und nix gegen den fear unternehmen kann, hat man wirklich kaum eine chance .. nur das passiert sogut wie nie ^^
meine jeder der gerne pvp spielt wird sich die 2minuten insignie geholt haben .. dann kommt es noch dazu das es mir als mensch hexer so vorkommt, als wären die hälfte aller hordler untote, die dann nochmal ihren starken willen(oder wie das heißt^^) haben .. dann nehmen wir z.b. nochmal den krieger, der eh fast die meiste zeit fearimmun ist, den schami, der von seinem totem ausm fear geholt wird, den schurken (bei denen sind es wirklich 90% untote^^) mit seinem mantel kann man dann au nix mehr anhaben, die vielen bm jäger, die dank ihrem zorn da auch fearimun sind .. und .. hab ich wen vergessen? 
naja jedenfalls muss man schon sehr viel glück haben um mal jemanden zu treffen, der nichts gegen den fear machen kann ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (31. Mai 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> 1. b1ubb  <3
> 
> 2.  melee schamis haben keine Probleme mit Hexern  totem gestellt schon fear immun.. desweiteren sobald er auch nur annähernd in Schlagreichweite kommt.. RÖMS.. ein Hexer weniger





nuja fearIMMUN würd ich das nicht nennen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duffman0904 (31. Mai 2008)

also ich zieh mit meinem schlecht equipten vergelter pala fast jeden Hexer ab. Kaum hab ich nen dot drauf disspel ich den wieder


----------



## dejaspeed (31. Mai 2008)

duffman0904 schrieb:


> also ich zieh mit meinem schlecht equipten vergelter pala fast jeden Hexer ab. Kaum hab ich nen dot drauf disspel ich den wieder




ahja und wie offt bist du daran verreckt ? 



> Unstable Affliction (Rank 3)
> 400 Mana 30 yd range
> 1.5 sec cast
> Shadow energy slowly destroys the target, causing 1050 damage over 18 sec. In addition, if the Unstable Affliction is dispelled it will cause 1575 damage to the dispeller and silence them for 5 sec.



nur mal so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoidee (31. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



mehr dmg als wer?


----------



## Rhazz (31. Mai 2008)

gegen nen gescheitn warri der ahnung hat hatn wl auch 0 chance


----------



## Hânspeter (31. Mai 2008)

also ich finde pve kampf schurken gehören generft, also wenn ich das sehe wie so ein armer s1 schurke, der mich sogar zuerst im stun hält gevierhitted wird, finde ich das schon echt schlimm und hexer sind einfach gefundenes fressen im pvp. Im PvE sind hexer ein muss bloodpact soulstoune, gs alles für den raid wichtig und in gruul waren unter den ersten 10 im dmg meters nur ein melee der schruke dann alle hexer, magier etc. 
lasst den hexer so wie er ist, os gefällt er allen doch am besten


----------



## Waldschurke (31. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen dass Hexer in der Arena recht gut sind vorallem in den Duellen werden sie fast niemals gekillt (dauerfear halt)
Doch auf Schlachtfeldern wenn mehrere Leute im Kampf sind sind auch die schnell down einmal net aufpassen und sie sind dank stoff rüsi weg ausserdem hat ein Krieger in Berserker haltung auch eine chance nen Hexer down zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (31. Mai 2008)

Hexer in der Arena sind einfach übel.Kaum eine andere Klasse hat so viele Vorteile dort wie diese.


----------



## Shaadoon (31. Mai 2008)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> *Gute* Hexer in der Arena sind einfach übel.Kaum eine andere Klasse hat so viele Vorteile dort wie diese.



fixed. 

Sicher Hexenmeister sind eine starke Klasse, wenn sie richtig gespielt wird. Ähnlich dem Jäger oder Schurken. 
Aber es gibt soviele Hexer, die einfach keinen Plan von der Klasse hat. Genau wie beim Jäger.

À la: "Ich bin Hexer / Jäger und bin jetzt OP!!!11" verlieren aber gegen einen XYZ mit grünem Gear.

Die Verluste gegen einen guten Hexer blrennen sich nur stärker ins Gedächtnis, als die Siege über einen schlechten.

Hexer =|= OP.

@TE: Du bist Jäger. Der Hexenmeister hat als maximale Range (geskillt) 36m Reichweite - du 41. Du hast ein brauchbares Pet mit guten Skills sowie den physischen Schaden Bonus. 
Nutzt du diese Vorteile bist du stärker. Und ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede - ich spiele Hexenmeister und Jäger.


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> DAnn is Der hexer wieder da, feart den Krieger und haut ihn um, wobei er keimn problem haben wird, da er kein problem hat wie Rüstung.



aja^^



Kamos schrieb:


> So dann guck dir mal World of Roguecraft an!
> Ein Rogue der mit einem Dolch der satte 0,9 Dps hat rumrennt und Rang 14 Warris umhaut ist das weitaus interessanter als ein Warlock der zwei Leute auf einmal umhaut.
> Oder ein Warri der im Alteractal alleine in eine 5er Gruppe rennt und alle umhaut.
> Maydie und so....
> ...


der haut aber auch keine Palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Shadlyin schrieb:


> ABER: Ich frage dich: welche Klasse spielst du? Hast du volles Arenaequip (>10k hp, >300abhärtung,..)? Hast du eine Wertung, die dir beweist, dass du Ahnung im PvP hast?
> 
> Ich will dich nicht flamen, aber meistens kommen solche, doch eher sinnlosen Posts von Leuten, die selbst keinen sog. "Skill" haben.


Wertung hängt nicht wirklich direkt mit skill zussamen! Einer der BT Sockel hat und T6 hat nun mal 5x mehr Chancen als einer der S1 mit blauen/pvp Sockeln trägt
In wow ist Zeit>skill, skill brauchst du in CS oder so, da hat man die gleichen VOrraussetzungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (31. Mai 2008)

Tja..... ganz einfache Sache:

1. Sind Hexer Op -> Anwort Nein

2. Wenn nein warum:
-> PvE: spiele selbst eine Hexenmeisterin im High-End-Content, daher ganz klares nein. Die Top-Plätze im Dmg teilen sich (je nach Encounter unterschiedlich) Schurken, Magier, Jäger, Schattenpriester und eben Hexenmeister
-> PvP: Stein - Schere - Papier - Prinzip ...sagt alles.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (31. Mai 2008)

Hexer = OP XD diese elents diskusion auf allen foren kotzt einen langsam echt nur an. Man würde an jeder klasse etwas finden was andere nicht können und wenn der spieler des jeweiligen chars sie sinnvoll einsetzt schauts für den gegenüber schnell nach unfair oder OP aus. Für mich sinds eher ausreden derer die entweder zu blöd sind aus ihrer klasse alles rauszuholen oder einfach den konflikt mit anderen klassen suchen.

Die wenigstens von den nerf und nörgel schreiern haben doch wirklich nen plan vom hexer, vieleicht haben sie nen pvp twink bis lvl 29 gespielt und meinen sich bis dahin ein urteil bilden zu können das hexer unfair sind. Ich finds gerade bedauerlich das magier immer heulen das wir angeblich zu stark sind im pvp oder im pve mit unserem burst dmg. Man könnte genauso das wasserele, den eisblock den instant pyro das unsichtbar sein ect anprangern, machen aber die wenigsten hexer weil wirs akzeptieren , das sind eben eure fähigkeiten. Fear, Dot und Dämonen unsere. Und ein richtig gut gespielter an seinem Hitcap angekommender Mage kann auch locker mit einem hexer mithalten, wenn nicht sollte er vorerst die fehler bei sich suchen als bei seinen raidkollegen. Aber man kann eh reden was man will, die cs-kiddis diee durch arena wow geflutet haben können niederlagen nicht wegstecken oder was weiß ich jedenfalls ists seid arena richtig schlimm geworden mit den ganzen "klasse xy ist OP muss generft werden weil ich zu blöd/faul bin meine klasse zu spielen und richtig auszustatten". 

Lerne deinen gegner um seine schwächen zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindestens sollten das einige auf PVP basis dann würde das whine und kekse essen weniger werden

Im PVE bereich kann ich nur sagen, klar hat der hexer burst dmg der nicht von schlechten eltern ist gerade bei 0/21/40 skillungen aber ein gut gespielter mage mit richtigem skill kommt auch daran, genauso wie andere klassen. wenn nicht liegts an euch es zu ändern oder einfach zu aktzeptieren das es auch immer einen stärkeren geben wird!


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Mai 2008)

(Der Weiner - die neue Klasse im AddOn)



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> f) Rechtschreibflash - schreibt dermaßen grottiges Zeug in den Chat, das der Gegner 5 sec völlig verwirrt ist
> g) wird ungerecht behandelt - übernimmt sofort zwei Fähigkeiten des Gegners
> h) Hysterischer Anfall - AOE im Umkreis von 10 m



Unser Gildentank hat noch folgende Fähigkeit herausgefunden:

i) einnässen - lässt Gegner 20 Sekunden lang vor Ekel weglaufen; hat danach 20 Minuten mit Übelkeit (alle Attribute um 50 % verringert) zu kämpfen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## mofsens (31. Mai 2008)

hm also wenn nen hexer mit nem 2,5sec cast 3kdmg un mehr macht ungecrittet is das schon schwer zu ueberbieten aber hier reden wir ja au von den sunwell hexern, die schurken mit illidan schwertern kommen auch an die dps oder gut gespielte magier mit skill.im pvp kann ja so ziemlich jede klasse nen fear brechen,imun sein also hoilt nich rum


----------



## Soiphos (31. Mai 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> melee schamis haben keine Probleme mit Hexern  totem gestellt schon fear immun..


lal.. petmakros ftw :>
so krass is es nun auch ned, röms tralala.. will röms auf 13,5k life, sl, leechen und resi cap sehen :>


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



hexer op?...hmmm....klar, ein hexer ist in der regel dmg erster im raid...gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen...na und?...freu dich doch wenn der dmg im raid gut ist....wie oft liest man "nerft hexer"...wenn du der meinung bist dann spiele mal einen u du wirst sehen dass es auch klassen gibt die für nen hexer probleme darstellen......

ein hexer ist auf jeden fall ne starke klasse, das will ich nicht bestreiten und ich liebe es meinen hexer zu spielen....ich rege mich öfter über schurken auf da ich oft auch mit raid-skillung farmen gehe u damit halt wirklich null chancen habe...aber was solls....es ist wie es zuvor schon einer geschrieben hat...schere stein papier...


----------



## Aplizzier (31. Mai 2008)

Sie sind sehr nervig ja, aber nicht OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Ist das herum gewundere über den Schwachfug OP Hexer hier immer noch in Gange?


----------



## Naphtalia (1. Juni 2008)

Seid Ihr wahnsinnig solche Fragen zu stellen??? Ein falsches Wort und der Warlock wird im nächsten oder übernächsten Patch ... ich will es gar nicht aussprechen!!!

Nach meiner Meinung ist ein Char nur so gut wie der, der ihn spielt. Egal welche Klasse. Und nichts ist übler als Charakteranpassungsaktionen, wenn Du Dich komplett neu timen, vielleicht sogar neu skillen oder gar neu equippen musst, von neu zu skillenden Berufen ganz zu schweigen. Spielt Eure Chars mit Genuss und tötet sie nicht mit unbedachten Äußerungen.


----------



## realten (1. Juni 2008)

Im pvp haben wir Stein - Schere - Papier - und Hexer

Schonmal das Video gesehen wo ein Hexer Arena gewinnt obwohl er nur mitm Kopp über die Tastatur rollt ? 

und ja sie SIND auch sonst im Vorteil. 

- Farmkönige
- lolol Tränke kaufen müssen ? In langen Kämpfen oom gehen ? Was ist das ? Aderlass Aderlass, saugen oder einen Gs schlucken (ist ja auch noch für lau oben drein) und beides ist wieder voll
- lolol auf ausgewogene stats achten ? Überlegen wie man sockelt ? ENtscheidungen treffen und Kompromisse eingehen ? Was ist das ? Ausdauer und Zauberschaden, Zauberschaden und Ausdauer, alles andere kann ihnen am Oasch vorbeigehen.

ABER: ja und ? Macht euch doch einen.


----------



## Donboo (1. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...




okay also ich versteh ned wo dei problem is weil wenn du schon ein hunter bist dan hast auch die schöne chance bm zu skillen und dann was will dann bitte ein hexer noch machen da hat  er echt wenig chancen sag mir mal bitte why du wegen hexer verzweifelst wir machen ned den krassen dmg weil dafür müssen ma sehr lange leben also mit deinem pet kannste noch geil unterbrechen von demher würd ich ned imma weinen weil leute die sich dauernd über andere klassen beschweren können einfach ihren char ned spielen nee^^ HEXER AN DIE MACHT


----------



## da.rt1895 (1. Juni 2008)

HexHexHex

Hexer sind einfach unschlagbar wenn sie richtig gespielt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lhurgoyf (1. Juni 2008)

tzzzzzzzzz...dauerfear.
Als undead off warri lach ich da nur ->insignie-->bersiwut-->wille der verlassenen.
an dem hexer klebt ich andauernd dran wodurch ich einfach andauernd ruppte durch anstürmen,zuschlagen,aoe-fear....hexer können gerne kommen=)
mit manch anderen klassen hab ich da wieder mehr probleme,aber so ist nunmal wow!
klasse A gewinnt gegen B
B gewinnt gegen C
das bedeuted aber nicht das A gegen C gewinnt.

habt spass am spiel und ärgert euch nicht andauernd^^
also cya=)


----------



## ink0gnito (1. Juni 2008)

Nein hexer sind nicht OP, sie sind in ordnung.
Nein ich sage das nicht weil ich selber schurke spielen, und die meisten futter sind.


----------



## Thranduilo (1. Juni 2008)

Lhurgoyf schrieb:


> habt spass am spiel und ärgert euch nicht andauernd^^
> also cya=)



der junge hat ahnung!!!


----------



## P-King (1. Juni 2008)

So um das Thema mal zu beenden.... JEDE Klasse beziehungsweise JEDER Charakter ist nur so gut wie der Mensch der am Rechner sitzt.... Hört auf rum zu streiten usw. jede Klasse hat ihre stärken und ihre schwächen... denkt darüber mal nach und jetzt geht schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âlidâri (1. Juni 2008)

Hexer sind nicht OP, man bekommt viele Gegner down, aber wenn der Gegner dnen Char viel besser beherrscht als der Hexer, dann liegt später der Hexer da, der Gegner vielleicht 20 Meter weiter da er an den DoTs erlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MS Warris und gute Schurken hauen einen Hexer allerdings einfach zusammen, abfangen...Solarplexus und welche Arten von Stun/Verfolgung/Abhauen/Dispellen es noch gibt machen einem Hexer übelst zu schaffen, Ich finde MS Warris sind im PVP "Mehr Powered" als Hexer, PS: Spiele selbst nen 70 Hexer, aber PVE (Anfangs aber noch PVP^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wenn man den Hexer richtig spielt siehts so aus wie bei jeder anderen Klasse: Overpowered! Vielleicht bekommen die meistenm Hexer ja vom leveln mehr Ahnung über ihre Klasse als Andere, wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (2. Juni 2008)

wird schwer sein dich für so nen hirnie thread nicht zu flamen. 
das sahnehäufchen setzt du dann noch mit deinen comments... l2p oder lass es ganz sein.


----------



## glurack (2. Juni 2008)

Ja ich hab Naxx clear..Miau sry bin betrunken!!!!


----------



## tmk (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich selbst spiele auch einen Hexer mit recht gutem pve equip, ich bin in den raids meist vorne dabei, aber der heser schwankt mit seinem scahden bei langen und kurzen kämpfen. wenn ich bei kurzen kämpfen grad meine dots verteile, die nach 3sek erst anfangen zu ticken, ist der mage schon dabei seinen 2. Feuerball zu spellen. Dafür bin in langen kämofen einfach besser dran. Im pvp gehe ich mit meinem equip aber bei den meisten meeles grundsätzlich unter, wegen dieser mist abhärtung. Meinen ganzen vorteil durch mein pve equip wo mehr dmg drauf ist als auf den pvp sachen ist damit futsch, und ein guter schurke schafft es mich gar net erst zum fearen kommen zu lassen. Wenn dann noch nicht mal Todesmantel rdy ist bin ich sowieso am loosen. Dazu kommt noch Mantel der Schatten, Insignie, Eisblock, etc. also wenn ich inen schurken zuerst zu fassen bekomme liegt er auch meist, aber das ist bei den meisten klassen so!!!


----------



## EliteOrk (2. Juni 2008)

Ja, Hexer sind Op, weshalb ich auch einen spiele.
Zufrieden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (2. Juni 2008)

Shadria schrieb:


> Tja..... ganz einfache Sache:
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op -> Anwort Nein
> 
> ...



Zu 1. Bedingt...

Zu 2. Dann spielst du deinen Hexer falsch. Im PVE Bereich sind Schurken und Magier auf einer Länge. Schattenpriester meist unter den besagten Klassen. Ganz vorne stehen die Hexer...Das ist nichtmal an einem Encounter festzumachen.


----------



## yilmo (2. Juni 2008)

Für jeden Spieler ist irgendeine Klasse Overpowered,sei es für den Krieger der Magier ,für den Hexer der Schurke usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (2. Juni 2008)

naja früher war mein mage immer n opfer gegen hexer.. mit mittlerweile 466 abhärtung und ner ordentlichen frost skillung hat man langsam auch im 1v1 gegen hexer ne chance...
ich empfand es früher immer als unfair das beim fear trotzdem die dots ticken bzw schattenblitze auf einen einhageln und man dennoch weiter rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja im gegensatz zum sheep halt.
mittlerweile hab ich aufgehört mich über dudu hexer combos im 2v2 aufzuregen und damit fahre ich jetzt gut^^ hat ja eh keinen sinn. reg dich net auf oder spiel selber einen hoch.
Lg


----------



## Blibb (2. Juni 2008)

Ich verzweifel langsam an dem ganzen "HEXER SIND OP!!!einseins!!!elfeins!!!" Geheule... Wie oft wird pro Woche so ein Thread aufgemacht?!
Klar muss was getan werden am Hexer aber es gibt schon massig Threads dazu, sowohl hier als auch im Blizzardforum... Können die Leute net einfach in den vorhandenen Threads weiterheulen anstatt immer und immer wieder einen neuen aufzumachen und immer wieder aufs neue den gleichen Mist von sich zu geben?!
Jeder weiß schon seit Urzeiten, dass es nicht leicht ist Demo- bzw. Dotlocks down zu kriegen... Ist nunmal so, sich hier drüber aufzuregen bringt garnix...


----------



## Kamosh (2. Juni 2008)

Ja wir hexer sind schon OP, nehmt uns am besten die dot´s oder gebt uns 6-10 sek cast zeit für sie dafür ticken sie dann aber nicht ganz so lange 5 sek höchstens. Nebenbei sollte man uns die Dämonen nehmen könnte ja nen Caster stören wenn ein Felhound ihn ärgert ach ja und die ganze Feuerzauber brauchen wir auch nicht. Ich gewinn alleine mit dem fear vorallem im pve  ~*IRONIE AUS*~

Jetzt mal im ernst der Hexer hat viele Feinde und kann eigentlich von jeder klasse besiegt werden wenn sie dementsprechend gut gespielt wird. (okay jetzt nicht unbedingt ein mage^^)

Grüßle Kamosh

PS.: NERF CoS


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Kamosh schrieb:


> Ja wir hexer sind schon OP,



Wenn das schon eine Klasse über sich sagt, ist es eigentlich ganz klar. Alle labern was von jede Klasse hat ne Gegenklasse.....stimmt schon..aber bei jedem sind Hexer dabei.....Und dann sieht man in den WoW-Foren hexer die sich bescweren, dass sie zu wenig HEILEN...
Zur Erinnerung ...HEXER sind KEINE HEILER!!!!!

Alle Hexer die richtig gut sind sagen selber auch das die Klasse OP ist und es fast langweilig ist.......
Die meisten Hexer die dem ganzen nicht zustimmen sind einfach Noobs......sie schaffen es nicht weit in der Arena... wahrscheinlich selbst für die einfachtsten Dinge zu dumm....


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei was ist bei Deinem Schami die Fähigkeit: "Mana Regen"? Regnet es da Mana? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn Hexer behaupten sie sind OP oder Imba dann ist das Ironie. Weil uns das ewige geweine deswegen einfach nervt.


----------



## muhuhaha (2. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich als Hexer finde es WAHNSINNIG unfair, dass sich Priester, Paladine, Druiden und Schamanen heilen können. Das nervt so dermaßen. Kann man den Scheissbug vielleicht ENDLICH mal wegpatchen?




du hast das schild vom pala und vom priest vergessen^^

habs letzte mal ein duell zwischen mage und priest gesehn ratet mal wer gewonnen hat?? 
nein nicht der mage sondern deer priester

was sagt uns das? wenn der spieler mit seinem char umgehn kann mache er jede klasse fertig
(wie schon x-mal gesagt stein schere papier)


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Sicher labert das viele aus Ironie...... Aber die Leute von meinem Server mit den ich darüber rede die meinen es ernst.....


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Also wer behauptet Hexer=OP spielt selber keinen sondern irgendeine andere Klasse, und die dann so schlecht, das er von Hexern im BG oder in der Arena regelmäßig eins auf die Nuss kriegt. Aber das liegt eben nicht daran das Hexer zu gut sind, sondern Du zu schlecht!

Zeig mir eine Klasse die mehr generft wurde als Hexer.


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Also wer behauptet Hexer=OP spielt selber keinen sondern irgendeine andere Klasse, und die dann so schlecht, das er von Hexern im BG oder in der Arena regelmäßig eins auf die Nuss kriegt. Aber das liegt eben nicht daran das Hexer zu gut sind, sondern Du zu schlecht!
> 
> Zeig mir eine Klasse die mehr generft wurde als Hexer.




Du triffst es ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Nein, hexer sind nicht op.

Aber..., Hexer haben im pvp (wie andere Klassen auch) div. Vorteile wie Fear (gleich dreimal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und die ganzen DOT´s, die nach dem Tod des Hexers weiterlaufen.
Macht das den Hexer op?
Nein.
Anderen Spielern fallen diese Vorteile des Hexers eher auf, da sie diese als nervig empfinden oder weil sie einfach auffälliger sind.
Aber jede Klasse hat diese Vorteile
Also eher ein Wahrnehmungsproblem, das bei einigen Klassen sicher auffälliger ist, als bei anderen aber das ist das Spielprinzip.
Frag mal einen Hexer, was er von Schurken hält, oder von gutgespielten off Warris...
Ein gebrechen Hexer im 2V2 gegen ein Team mit restro Druid sieht auch nicht gerade überragend aus...

Also... nicht Jammern  -----> UMHAUEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Also wer behauptet Hexer=OP spielt selber keinen sondern irgendeine andere Klasse, und die dann so schlecht, das er von Hexern im BG oder in der Arena regelmäßig eins auf die Nuss kriegt. Aber das liegt eben nicht daran das Hexer zu gut sind, sondern Du zu schlecht bist


 Schade das ich dein Equip nit anschaun kann aber ich denke es verspricht nicht viel....
Ihr labert nen mist EINE klasse hat ne Chance gegen hexer und das auch nur wenn er sie gut spielen kann----->Schurken...
Wenn nen Hexer gegen nen Krieger verliert dann weis er das er ne totale NIETE ist....
 Ihr mit eurer Scheiß "Gegenklasse" Hexer hat da nur Schurken....was mit andern Klassen ...nehmen wir z.B. Jäger..
Jäger(MM Skillung) hat keine Chance gegen nen gut gespielten:
Schurken
Krieger
Dizi Priest
Hexer
Healschami
Mage
Vergelter Pala
Heal Pala

nen Mage hat keine Chance gegen:
Schurken
Hexer
Healschami
Vergelter
Dizi Priest
Shadow Priest
 u.z.w.



Und ich denke man kann viel sagen aber, dass ich nen totaler Noob im PvP bin eher weniger.......


----------



## _Gringo_ (2. Juni 2008)

Naja, mein main ist ein Warlock und ich muss schon sagen mit dem gehts ab wie Schmitz-katz! Allerdings overpowered würde ich das nicht nennen. Es liegt einzig und allein am Skill des Spielers würde ich mal sagen..... und auch ein bisschen am Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber is schon lustig wie alle rumschreien mimimi der Hexer ist so stark, der Hexer ist so böse....
Die Schurken die ich kenne wissen davon nicht viel zu berichten. Ziel eines jeden Hobbyschleichers ist es arme, fluchende Stoffies zu verprügeln. 

Und sollte jetzt noch irgend jemand die Frechheit besitzen und ein Wort über die Fears sagen gibts nen Fluch der Pein! Jede klasse ist doch heute schon fast fearimmun gepuscht worden!

So Cya in the dirt of the arena


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Wenn das schon eine Klasse über sich sagt, ist es eigentlich ganz klar. Alle labern was von jede Klasse hat ne Gegenklasse.....stimmt schon..aber bei jedem sind Hexer dabei.....Und dann sieht man in den WoW-Foren hexer die sich bescweren, dass sie zu wenig HEILEN...
> Zur Erinnerung ...HEXER sind KEINE HEILER!!!!!
> 
> Alle Hexer die richtig gut sind sagen selber auch das die Klasse OP ist und es fast langweilig ist.......
> Die meisten Hexer die dem ganzen nicht zustimmen sind einfach Noobs......sie schaffen es nicht weit in der Arena... wahrscheinlich selbst für die einfachtsten Dinge zu dumm....


Was ist das denn? Wenn du zitierst reisse das Zitat bitte nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.
Ist das Absicht oder hast du die Ironie in der Antwort nicht erkannt (stand extra dabei).
So was!
Und nein! Nicht ALLE Hexer die richtig gut sind sagen das, aber schön, dass du glaubst ALLE Hexer die richtig gut sind nach ihre Meinung gefragt zu haben.
Erneut: So was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Wenn das schon eine Klasse über sich sagt, ist es eigentlich ganz klar. Alle labern was von jede Klasse hat ne Gegenklasse.....stimmt schon..aber bei jedem sind Hexer dabei.....Und dann sieht man in den WoW-Foren hexer die sich bescweren, dass sie zu wenig HEILEN...
> Zur Erinnerung ...HEXER sind KEINE HEILER!!!!!
> 
> Alle Hexer die richtig gut sind sagen selber auch das die Klasse OP ist und es fast langweilig ist.......
> Die meisten Hexer die dem ganzen nicht zustimmen sind einfach Noobs......sie schaffen es nicht weit in der Arena... wahrscheinlich selbst für die einfachtsten Dinge zu dumm....



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, bzw. würde ich mal den ganzen beitrag lesen!
dann würdest du auch erkennen das da irgentwo ein IRONIE OFF steht.
fazit das war nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juni 2008)

antwort zu deiner frage ohne den text zu lesen..

du spinnst^^

mfg


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Schade das ich dein Equip nit anschaun kann aber ich denke es verspricht nicht viel....
> Ihr labert nen mist EINE klasse hat ne Chance gegen hexer und das auch nur wenn er sie gut spielen kann----->Schurken...
> Wenn nen Hexer gegen nen Krieger verliert dann weis er das er ne totale NIETE ist....
> Ihr mit eurer Scheiß "Gegenklasse" Hexer hat da nur Schurken....was mit andern Klassen ...nehmen wir z.B. Jäger..
> ...



Ich bezweifle langsam ernsthaft ob du deinen Char spielen kannst. (9 Klassen gegen die du Chancenlos bist?)
1. Eine Chance hat man immer
2.Was hat das Equip mit deinem Skill zu tun?


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Erneut: So was!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Absicht
2. Ich Fragte jediglich die von unserm Server
3. Danke


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle langsam ernsthaft ob du deinen Char spielen kannst. (9 Klassen gegen die du Chancenlos bist?)
> 1. Eine Chance hat man immer
> 2.Was hat das Equip mit deinem Skill zu tun?





1. Bitte nen mir den Namen deines Chars
2. Natürlich hat man immer ne Chance irgendwas kann immer falsch laufen...aber ich rede von der Regel


----------



## Ruven (2. Juni 2008)

Boa... saved my day...
Um mal so die letzen kommentare aufzufassen...
Natürlich hat jede Klasse seine gegenklasse... Aber das heisst nicht das man chancenlos ist.
Bis Lvl 50 dachte ich immer ich bekomm vonem shadow oder hexer nur auf die Fresse... War ja auch so,
lag aber dran das ich zu dämlich war...
In WoW gibts nur eines das zählt Skill > Equip, erst recht im PvP... Klar wird man einen ernst gespielten S3 Car ned einfach so schlgaen können nur weil man seine Klasse beherrscht, aber man hat immer ne Chance! 
Gottesschild und lay on hands z.b.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Zitat Samsei:"Und ich denke man kann viel sagen aber, dass ich nen totaler Noob im PvP bin eher weniger......."

Wenn das so wäre, dann würdest Du nicht solchen Schmarren schreiben. BM Hunter kann einen WL schlagen, MS Warri, Schurke, Eismage der spielen kann, SP usw.

Vergleiche nicht Äpfel mit Birnen, sondern gleiches Equip mit gleichem, und Könner gegen Könner-dann hat der WL auch mehrere Feinde als SL/SL im PvP und die Kämpfe gehen 50:50 aus. Hör bitte mir Verallgemeinerungen wie "hat KEINE Chance" oder "gewinnt IMMER" auf. So was ist Schwachfug!

Ach PS: Wenn Du mich zitierst, dann editiere bitte NICHT meine Zitate. So was find ich unmöglich.


----------



## Cithian (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Die meisten Hexer die dem ganzen nicht zustimmen sind einfach Noobs......sie schaffen es nicht weit in der Arena... wahrscheinlich selbst für die einfachtsten Dinge zu dumm....




Mit solchen kommentaren stellst du dich doch selber ins abseits. Du meinst wirklich das die hexer auf deinem server das ernst meinen? hexer haben verdammt viel ironie was das thema angeht weils die ganze hexercommunity ankotzt das ewige genörgel und den whine der ausgeschüttet wird von den ganzen wannebe pvp'lern + mages die im raid aufm bildschirm recount & co im XXL fenster haben und der rest egal ist.

hexer die dem nicht zustimmen sind also noobs ganz sicher, zugegeben ich hab arena mit meinem hexer schon lange an den nagel gehangen , liegt aber einfach daran das ich mich aufs pve konzentriere und zweitens einfach daran das ich auf den nächsten whine und kekse thread im forum verzichten kann wenn man mal wieder als HEXER im pvp wehn umgehaun hat. Blizz selber sagt das Hexer eine duelklasse ist aber sie ist sicherlich nicht OP, wenn du schon so thesen aufstellst und somit nix anderes machst als 90% der anderen unwissenden kann man ja auch einfach sagen das die jenigen die es nicht schaffen einen hexer zu besiegen volldeppen und noobs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auf einige trifft das mit sicherheit auch zu wenn ich zurück denk was ich da in arena usw. erlebt hab. Meist sinds doch die die sich eh dumm anstellen dann auch noch beschweren das sie dafür bezahlen müssen. Du spielst Hunter und nen schami mit modeskill mit dem du im pvp richtig gespielt eigentlich keine großartigen probleme haben solltest zumindestens was hexer angeht. Ich spiel selber schami und weiß wovon ich rede, einzieger unterschied ich spiel net den modeskill ^^. Hexer sind stark, vieleicht erscheints manchmal unfair aber zu stark oder gar OP sind wir lange nicht, vieleicht war das mal so obwohl ich in 3 jahren hexer es nicht behaupten kann außer evt im 29er 39er pvp twink bereich. Jeder der was anderes behauptet hat selber kein plan vom hexer und sieht halt nur das was er sehn will, jede klasse hat vor und nachteile auch der hexer. Ich sags nochmal lerne deinen gegner und du kennst seine schwächen. wer nicht verlieren kann sollte pvp sein lassen und in den pve content wechseln.

p.s wer hunter im pvp spielt ist selber schuld, zugegeben da haste wirklich nix zu lachen! ist aber auch nix neues


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Eine Frage hätte ich jetzt noch an dich bevor ich mich von diesem Thread löse.

Warum stellst du die Eingangsfrage, wenn du nur deine vorgefertigte Meinung zulässt?

Die Frage ist ernstgemeint, du hast viele Antworten auf deine Frage bekommen aber nur eine stellt dich zufrieden:
Hexer = Imba


----------



## Kamosh (2. Juni 2008)

Danke Luziferus das du unsren lesefaulen TE darauf hinweist das da noch mehr steht als "WIR HEXER SIND SCHON OP"
Im PvE kann jeder froh sein ne klasse dabei zu haben die nen SEHR hohen dmg output hat und jeder der im pve heult nervt den hexer weil er im dmg-meter über mir steht hat nen schuss.

Im PvP Schau ich mir gerne am ende die statistiken an das lustige dabei ist das die hexer fast immer am öftesten sterben, und das obwohl der hexer ja angeblich nur den schurken als gegner hat. was mir aber auch auffiel sobald ein hexer in nen pulk von (in meinem fall) Hordler rennt hat er sofort den fokus von mindestens 4 leuten aus der grp.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Erstaunlich ist auch, das Du die Hexer auf Deinem Server ALLE kennst, mit Ihnen ALLEN geschrieben hast zum Thema, und das gesagte als das Non+Ultra ansiehst. Du hast Dich vielleicht mit 3 oder 5 unterhalten, und diese eingeschränkte Meinung als allumfassend zu werten ist arm und beschränkt.


----------



## dasepp (2. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele auch seit dem ich nach bc angefangen hab mit wow nen hexer. Also kann ich vlt. nicht allzuviel zu den nerfs sagen, aber ich spiele erst seit kurzem arena, und da ist es schlicht und einfach das equip was an erster stelle steht und erst dann die klasse. wenn ich mit wenig/schlechtem pvp equip
auf nen full gladi 3 krieger treffe, dann mach ich einfach /tot  ;-). Ich finde solche aussagen wie bäääm ich kann ihn nicht besiegen weil er ein IMBAROXXOR Níghtshâdowâssâssín ist, einfach nerfig.
Es kommt doch eh immer auf die Skillung an die von dem jeweiligen gegner gerade verwendet wird. Ein BM Hunter zum beispiel der Leuchtet wie die Apollo 13 und auch ein wenig von seiner Klasse versteht wird mich umhaun. jedoch ein Jäger mit namen Huntaaaâ mit Pet Kíllâaâ der sein pet nur zum anschaun dabei hat und mich versucht zu erschiessen in dem er wartet bis ich auf ihn zulaufe, naja da seh ich dann schon ein fünkchen Hoffnung. Also hört doch auf zu schrein. weil es geht nich immer nur um pvp. 
Wenn Wl´s generft werden, dann sind wir im pve auch schlechter, und dann schrein alle WL macht keinen schaden. Und ich will kein Pala sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Scherz beiseite) lernt die Schwächen der Hexer kennen, und nützt diese weise. Dann wird die macht mit euch sein!

Diabolische Grüsse


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

So okok ich habe nur scheiße im Hirn und Mist geschrieben...
Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir da???

WARUM gibt es soviele Player die der unmöglichen Meinung sind Hexer seien OP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> So okok ich habe nur scheiße im Hirn und Mist geschrieben...
> Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir da???
> 
> WARUM gibt es soviele Player die der unmöglichen Meinung sind Hexer seien OP!
> ...


Weil das Mimimi Whine Thread Spammer sind, die im PvP nix gerissen kriegen, weil sie ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen oder eine Schrottskillung haben so wie manch MM Hunter hier? Skill auf BM und Du burstest jeden WL weg.


----------



## Kamosh (2. Juni 2008)

Er hat es endlich erkannt!!!

Ganz einfache antwort auf deine frage:

Die können ihre klassen genausowenig spielen wie du deine!!


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> So okok ich habe nur scheiße im Hirn und Mist geschrieben...
> Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir da???
> 
> WARUM gibt es soviele Player die der unmöglichen Meinung sind Hexer seien OP!
> ...



Nun mit Dreck geworfen hast du auch...

Aber ich erkläre es gerne noch einmal
1. Hexer sind nervig im PvP, unbestritten: Fear`s, Dot´s, Dämon(naja)...
2. Nervig bedeutet nicht OP, nervig bedeutet aber oft "gehasst"...
und da kommen wir zum Kern.
3. Hexer werden als OP wahrgenommen weil sie nervig sind und ihre Fähigkeiten auffälliger als die anderer Klassen.

Niemand hat behauptet, dass Hexer underpowered sind aber op? Nein!

Mach dir doch mal aus spaß einen und level ihn hoch, geh´in die Bg´s und mache dir ein direktes Bild.
Nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Nun mit Dreck geworfen hast du auch...
> 
> Aber ich erkläre es gerne noch einmal
> 1. Hexer sind nervig im PvP, unbestritten: Fear`s, Dot´s, Dämon(naja)...
> ...



Nagut die Antwort is OK auch wenn ich da noch nen bissel andere Meinung bin.... Aber ich kann zumindest nix mehr gegen diese Antwort sagen...
Und Hey ich bin dabei zu level und selbst da sind Hexer krass aber ich Freue mich echt schon auf BG's

Zu den andern beiden....totaler Scheiß..... aber wie gesagt wäre super wenn ihr mir mal euren Namen sagt damit ich mir eure Wertungen und so mal anschaun könnte.....


----------



## Kamosh (2. Juni 2008)

kann dir mine wertung auch so sagen 1500 seid 2 seasons (da hb ich mal ein arena team erstellt) 2 spiele gemacht und arena wieder aufgehört

Bin pve spieler und mache zwischendurch mal ein paar BG´s wenn mir langweilig wird

und bitte hör auf nen hexer zu lvln wir brauchen nicht noch nen hexer der nix kann


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Kamosh schrieb:


> kann dir mine wertung auch so sagen 1500 seid 2 seasons (da hb ich mal ein arena team erstellt) 2 spiele gemacht und arena wieder aufgehört
> 
> Bin pve spieler und mache zwischendurch mal ein paar BG´s wenn mir langweilig wird
> 
> und bitte hör auf nen hexer zu lvln wir brauchen nicht noch nen hexer der nix kann




Puh gut zu wissen..... na dann kann ich all das was du geschrieben hast einfach so da stehen lassen.
Du hast halt einfach keine Ahnung von dem was du da schreibst.....aber sowas soll es ja auch geben....Noobs die einfach mal was sagen wollen...immer wieder süß

---->http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272048359&sid=3    (genau das selbe)


----------



## Kamosh (2. Juni 2008)

wer hier keine ahnung hat können sich die leute ja selbst denken mitm shamy ich über fear ärgern^^ mitm hunter nicht gegen nen hexer ankommen und dann was von ahnung schreibn ist schon lachhaft


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Kamosh schrieb:


> wer hier keine ahnung hat können sich die leute ja selbst denken mitm shamy ich über fear ärgern^^ mitm hunter nicht gegen nen hexer ankommen und dann was von ahnung schreibn ist schon lachhaft




Jop Recht hast de........
































































































voll Süß.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei ich empfehle einen Mimimi NERFT oP WL RoFLCoPtER !11eins11111elf Thread bei WoW-europe.com zu eröffnen. Da gab es diese Woche noch keinen...

Hör einfach auf, hier das eh schon stark angeschlagene Ansehen von Huntern weiter zu verunglimpfen mit solchen Schwachfug Behauptungen so als klassischer Kiddy N811 Hunter mit ê im Namen...fehlt nur noch die Ableitung des Namen von Lêgôlâs dann wäre alles komplett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Tip: Versuche andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren, sonst ist es keine Frage sondern eine Feststellung die Du hier in den Raum wirfst frei nach: "Meine Meinung steht fest, also verwirren sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen!"

90% hier waren anderer Meinung als Du, nun wurde es zur Genüge disskutiert, fang einfach nicht zu flamen an und gut ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

Pumá schrieb:


> Hm...nee Hexer sind ned OP im pvp sind die frischfleisch für mein pet einmal zorn des wildtiers an und ende und im raid liegen die weit hinter mir im dmg =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guter witz


----------



## Tearor (2. Juni 2008)

najaaaa..... das mass wie sehr hexer overpowered sind hängt von der qualität des gegenübers ab... aber wer in einer gilde ist die feal the power heisst§§ sorry, aber jede der 12 seiten ist berechtigt. 

ergo: hexer sind keineswegs mehr op. ich reg mich ja auch nicht auf dass ich gg nen warri futter bin wenn er firststrike hat.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Samsei ich empfehle einen Mimimi NERFT oP WL RoFLCoPtER !11eins11111elf Thread bei WoW-europe.com zu eröffnen. Da gab es diese Woche noch keinen...
> 
> Hör einfach auf, hier das eh schon stark angeschlagene Ansehen von Huntern weiter zu verunglimpfen mit solchen Schwachfug Behauptungen so als klassischer Kiddy N811 Hunter mit ê im Namen...fehlt nur noch die Ableitung des Namen von Lêgôlâs dann wäre alles komplett.
> 
> ...




Ich akzeptier viel---solang es von ernstzunehmenden Leuten kommt.....Ja genau ! also nicht von dir, und deinen 1100 Freunden

/close


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> najaaaa..... das mass wie sehr hexer overpowered sind hängt von der qualität des gegenübers ab... aber wer in einer gilde ist die feal the power heisst§§ sorry, aber jede der 12 seiten ist berechtigt.
> 
> ergo: hexer sind keineswegs mehr op. ich reg mich ja auch nicht auf dass ich gg nen warri futter bin wenn er firststrike hat.




Sehr geil....du bist wohl nich grad die Nummer eins im denken mh!

Ich sag mal nix....schau dir diese Bilder nochmal genauer an ...


XD zu geil was für leute hier ihren Senf hinzugeben........ja genau 1100 und so!


----------



## Shadlyin (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Sehr geil....du bist wohl nich grad die Nummer eins im denken mh!
> 
> Ich sag mal nix....schau dir diese Bilder nochmal genauer an ...
> 
> ...


als starter einer umfrage solltest du dich neutral verhalten, danke.

und bitte antworte doch nicht auf jede antwort im thread.
du hast nicht die qualifizierung anderer leute meinungen ständig zu kommentieren


----------



## uk_uk (2. Juni 2008)

@Samsei:

Mal eine blöde Frage: was soll "*Feal* the power" eigentlich bedeuten?


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Ich akzeptier viel---solang es von ernstzunehmenden Leuten kommt.....Ja genau ! also nicht von dir, und deinen 1100 Freunden
> 
> /close



Was an meinen Aussagen nicht ernst zunehmen ist, erschliesst sich keinem ausser Dir, glaub mir. Formuliere den Satz doch einfach so um, das er den Kern Deiner Aussage richtig trifft:

Ich akzeptier viel---solang es von Leuten kommt die genau meiner Meinung sind.....Ja genau ! also nicht von dir, und deinen 1100 Freunden, die Recht haben.

Wie schon gepostet, das trifft so was von ins schwarze bei Dir: "Meine Meinung steht fest, also verwirren sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen!"


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Sehr geil....du bist wohl nich grad die Nummer eins im denken mh!
> 
> Ich sag mal nix....schau dir diese Bilder nochmal genauer an ...
> 
> ...




Könnte sich hier mal ein Mod einklinken? Nicht nur das diese ganze Diskussion völlig lächerlich ist, nein nun wird der Threadersteller auch noch Pampig weil nicht jeder seiner militanten Meinung ist.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Könnte sich hier mal ein Mod einklinken? Nicht nur das diese ganze Diskussion völlig lächerlich ist, nein nun wird der Threadersteller auch noch Pampig weil nicht jeder seiner militanten Meinung ist.





Spricht ein Hexer........


----------



## martog (2. Juni 2008)

Weiter so immer fleissig bedauert uns arme Hexis.
Evtl. hat Blizz denn ja mal ein Einsehen und verstärkt unsere Zauber endlich mal und macht Fear wieder frei von dem schrecklichen Immun was da immer kommt.
Schade zu vor BC Zeitenn war es leichter Hordis ins Nirwana zu senden. *schmachtvoll zurückdenk* 
Aber egal auch wenn kein guter PVPler bin, ich verteidige mich so gut ich kann. Sterbe meist zu früh, aber meine Gegner sterben an meinen schönen DOTS hihi.
Genug der Worte ab ins Spiel, die Sucht muss bekämpft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calimorxx (2. Juni 2008)

Laviana schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !
> 
> Der Grund : Im Raid kommen sie auf ca 45-65% mehr Dmg.
> Im Pvp is DauerFear auch standard!
> ...



Ich denke nicht dass sie es sind...Gut, PvP kann ich nicht sagen! spiel ich nicht!!!
Aber im PvE macht ein gleichequipter Hexer weniger schaden als ich mit dem Mage! 

Vierlleicht solltest Du mal Trefferwertung Sockeln und die auf 164 pushen dann klappts auch mit dem Dmg!!!


----------



## ScreamSchrei (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Spricht ein Hexer........




Wayne?

Ich spiele auch andere Klassen. Ich sehe keinen wirklich großen unterschied das ein Mage zb schlechter ist als ein Hexer. Priester ist auch nicht wirklich schlechter. Nen Jäger zerrupft einen in der Luft. Die Klassen sind gleich. Es gibt für jede Klasse eine gegen Klasse und wenn man seine Klasse auch beherrscht dann ist das alles kein Ding. Aber das was du hier anstellst ist lächerlich.

Jeder der hier eine Antwort ab gibt wird von dir dumm runter gelabert. Hallo? Wir sind hier nicht im Hip Hop Forum wo man jeden runter Disst. Komm mal wieder runter. Genau deswegen finde ich sollte sich ein Mod einklicken.

Verhalte dich wenn schon neutral und vertrete deine Meinung aber mach nicht andere Leute runter und zwinge ihnen deine Meinung auf. Den das mein lieber tust du hier.


----------



## Namir (2. Juni 2008)

ich find, hexer sind noch locker zu killen man stirbt danach einfach meistens an den dots.
da find ich jäger schon schlimmer. als caster hat man kaum eine chance, da der autoschuss und pet so viel schlagen, dass man nicht mal nen kettenblitz durchbringt (und wenn doch, haben sie ja immer noch den unterdrückenden schuss und den streuschuss). 

ich glaube, du hast diesen thread nur geöffnet, weil du mit deinem jäger gegen die meisten klassen gewinnst, ausser dem hexer. weil der dich einfach kurz dottet, feart und dann abhaut


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Ich akzeptier viel---solang es von ernstzunehmenden Leuten kommt.....Ja genau ! also nicht von dir, und deinen 1100 Freunden
> 
> /close



mal eine Frage

IN WELCHER WELT LEBST DU EIGENTLICH???


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

wir raiden hyjal, bt, sunwell....je nach lust u laune und in der regel sind wir hexer immer dmg-erste...manchmal auch ein schurke oder mal ein off warri....je nach boss halt.

meine meinung ist dass sich hexer mit hohem equipstand oft weit von anderen klassen absetzen...mit dem 4er t6 boni sowie der ganzen zaubertempowertung von den sunwell-items ist es abnormal wieviele dps ein wl fahren kann...andere klassen zwar auch aber meine erfahrung ist halt die dass wir hexer oft weit in führung liegen...bei anderen gilden ist es vieleicht anders...ka

aber warum beschwert ihr euch darüber?...seid doch froh wenn die gruppe viel dps fährt...

im pvp muss ich zugeben dass ich da echt nicht viel erfahrung habe....bin zwar auf nem pvp-server aber ich hatte mich auf raiden konzentriert.... zb ein schurke zieht mich zu null ab und auch gegen abdere klassen hab ich es nicht gerade einfach...aber wie gesagt, was pvp angeht bin ich zugegeben auch sehr schlecht.

ein anderer hexer aus meiner gilde hingegen bezeichnet sogar schurken als opfer...gut, der hat ne 2300er arena-wertung und dementsprechend erfahrung u skill

deswegen denke ich dass es nicht wirklich auf die klasse ankommt sondern auf den spieler der dahinter steckt

es gibt keine op-klassen ist meine meinung


----------



## Tearor (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Sehr geil....du bist wohl nich grad die Nummer eins im denken mh!
> 
> Ich sag mal nix....schau dir diese Bilder nochmal genauer an ...
> 
> ...



come on jetzt wirds arm. Von 2 Zeilen auf mein Denkvermögen schliessen? haste dir mal überlegt was das über deins aussagt? 

ich weiss nicht genau was du von mir willst, und deine Bilder (wenn du deine Signatur meinst) kann ich mir leider nicht mehr ansehen da du sie nicht mehr als signatur hast. frage mich wiesooooo....

XD zu geil was für leute hier whinethreads starten.....


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Wayne?
> 
> Ich spiele auch andere Klassen. Ich sehe keinen wirklich großen unterschied das ein Mage zb schlechter ist als ein Hexer. Priester ist auch nicht wirklich schlechter. Nen Jäger zerrupft einen in der Luft. Die Klassen sind gleich. Es gibt für jede Klasse eine gegen Klasse und wenn man seine Klasse auch beherrscht dann ist das alles kein Ding. Aber das was du hier anstellst ist lächerlich.
> 
> ...




is ja in Ordnung wenn du draurig bist ......aber hey ich sag es gerne nochma...
ich pfeife auf die meinung von so typen wie du es einer bist...man Junge du hast gebufft 7400 Leben..was weist du von PvP  Klar das dich ein Jäger zerflückt....
ich doch klar das ich hier FASt jeden runter mache...ich schau euch im Arsenal an (soweit es geht) und sehe das ihr Noobs seid....
PvE'ler die ihr Maul aufmachen weil sie Hexer nich OP fidnen im PvP wobei sie KEINE Ahnung haben..
PvP'ler mit gebufft 7400 leben die ihr maul aufmachen...
eure Meinungen sind echt nicht ernstznehmen......

jaja  jetzt heult wieder rum und labert irgendnen MIST....

Viele von euch haben nunmal echt KAUM Ahnung...ich kann jedes Argument..was vernünftig und gut gestellt worden ist zerflücken..und das nicht mit rumgeflame....ich kann auch erntzunehmende Argumente bringen..das mach ich aber erst wenn hier mal wer kommt der Ahnung hat (ja waren schon welche da ..zu den habe ich aber auch nix gesagt oder sie akzeptiert)


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> is ja in Ordnung wenn du draurig bist ......aber hey ich sag es gerne nochma...
> ich pfeife auf die meinung von so typen wie du es einer bist...man Junge du hast gebufft 7400 Leben..was weist du von PvP  Klar das dich ein Jäger zerflückt....
> ich doch klar das ich hier FASt jeden runter mache...ich schau euch im Arsenal an (soweit es geht) und sehe das ihr Noobs seid....
> PvE'ler die ihr Maul aufmachen weil sie Hexer nich OP fidnen im PvP wobei sie KEINE Ahnung haben..
> ...




Sorry aber die frage kann ich mir jetzt echt nicht verkneifen!!!

So wie es sich hier anhört ist es 5 jahre alt und besserwisserich veranlagt nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

und noch was wen du ja die ahnug alleine hast warum schreibst du hier dann???

halt doch einfach es maul und aktzeptiere das nicht jeder deiner meinung ist bzw. es nicht nur deine meinung gibt!


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Also je weiter man im T6 Content voranschreitet desto ersichtlicher wird es wer im Damagemeter oben ist. Was aber wieder sehr Boss abhängig ist und ob man Glück oder Pecht hat wo man gerade steht. Im PvP hab ich keinen Schimmer und es intressiert mich auch nicht. Ich muss teils aber echt lache  wie lange doch so super S3 Leute brauchen um einen nicht mal full T6 Hexer zu killen. Killen tun sie mich immer, ich wehr mich nicht steh wieder auf und mach weiter. Was intressiert es mich wenn andere eine Schwa**verlängerung brauchen.


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> is ja in Ordnung wenn du draurig bist ......aber hey ich sag es gerne nochma...
> ich pfeife auf die meinung von so typen wie du es einer bist...man Junge du hast gebufft 7400 Leben..was weist du von PvP  Klar das dich ein Jäger zerflückt....
> ich doch klar das ich hier FASt jeden runter mache...ich schau euch im Arsenal an (soweit es geht) und sehe das ihr Noobs seid....
> PvE'ler die ihr Maul aufmachen weil sie Hexer nich OP fidnen im PvP wobei sie KEINE Ahnung haben..
> ...



Von Anfang an hast du in deinem Thread durch solche und ähnliche Kommentare einen Ton angeschlagen, der ziemlich unter jedem Niveau liegt.
Ich kann das einschreiten eines Mods nur befürworten.

Und wenn du glaubst, dass das Arsenal irgendwas ernsthaftes über den Skill eines Spielers aussagt, dann hast du dich auch hier getäuscht.
Nicht jeder hat die Zeit oder Lust ins PvE endcontent zu gehen. Ganz ähnlich sieht es mit Arena und BG´s aus.
Niedrige Wertungen irgendwo sagen nicht unbedingt etwas über den Skill aus.
Wer nur 1-2 mal die Woche spielt muss kein schlechter Spieler sein, auch wenn er nicht so schnell an gutes Equip kommt.
Vielleicht hat er nur ein Leben, das ihm wichtiger erscheint als WoW

Es ist halt nicht immer alles so offensichtlich und einfach wie man es gerne hätte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> is ja in Ordnung wenn du draurig bist ......aber hey ich sag es gerne nochma...
> ich pfeife auf die meinung von so typen wie du es einer bist...man Junge du hast gebufft 7400 Leben..was weist du von PvP  Klar das dich ein Jäger zerflückt....
> ich doch klar das ich hier FASt jeden runter mache...ich schau euch im Arsenal an (soweit es geht) und sehe das ihr Noobs seid....
> PvE'ler die ihr Maul aufmachen weil sie Hexer nich OP fidnen im PvP wobei sie KEINE Ahnung haben..
> ...



omg...du lebst auch in einer traumwelt oder?


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> omg...du lebst auch in einer traumwelt oder?



deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch eben gefragt in welcher welt er lebt!!!


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Viele von euch haben nunmal echt KAUM Ahnung...ich kann jedes Argument..was vernünftig und gut gestellt worden ist zerflücken..und das nicht mit rumgeflame....ich kann auch erntzunehmende Argumente bringen..das mach ich aber erst wenn hier mal wer kommt der Ahnung hat (ja waren schon welche da ..zu den habe ich aber auch nix gesagt oder sie akzeptiert)



kurze frage nebenbei.

hast du schon einmal umgeskillt und bist als BM gegen hexer angetreten ?

hab schon oft genug BM nen hexer zerfetzen sehn. 
nur weil nen MM gegen hexer schlechter aussieht heist es nicht das hexer op sind. beim hexer ist halt blöd, das die dots nach seinem tot weiter ticken (was die dots vom shadow, blutungen gifte vom schurken oder krieger/jäger/etc auch tun).


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> kurze frage nebenbei.
> 
> hast du schon einmal umgeskillt und bist als BM gegen hexer angetreten ?



wie kannst du nur so etwas sagen unser frescher TE hier hat doch die ahnung ganz alleine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

naja wie gesagt.....--->Arsenal--->sehen wie schlecht ihr seid--->lachen----->lustige texte durchlese---->nochmal lachen----->flame schreiben----->über die antworten NOCHmal lachen
Einfach nur Lustig...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

ach ja samsei...poste mal deinen armory-link....da können bestimmt auch einige lachen^^


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur so etwas sagen unser frescher TE hier hat doch die ahnung ganz alleine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich hat er die.

aber wenn ich seinen post so folge, versteift er sich mächtig auf MM, und der hat gegen einen hexer nunmal weniger chancen wie ein burstender BM, 

als kampfschurke tue ich mich gegen einen blinzelnden ice-mage auch schwerer wie mit schattenschritt, deswegen frage ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ach ja samsei...poste mal deinen armory-link....da können bestimmt auch einige lachen^^




Nun das habe ich vielen andern auch schon gesagt..keiner macht es...WARUM NUR?  :-D




http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Sams%C3%AAi


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt.....--->Arsenal--->sehen wie schlecht ihr seid--->lachen----->lustige texte durchlese---->nochmal lachen----->flame schreiben----->über die antworten NOCHmal lachen
> Einfach nur Lustig...



dann erkläre mir bitte, wonach du die leute im arsenal bewertest ?

equip? woher willst du wissen was sie in den taschen oder in der bank liegen haben ?
ehrenhafte siege ?  meine 17k-18k  hab ich in 3 monaten gemacht...auch nicht aussagekräftig
arenateam ? da war mal wintrading gang und gäbe, nicht aussagekräftig.


jetzt wo dir die argumente ausgehen, kommt flame, ganz großes kino.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

man tut`s sich egal mit welcher klasse gegen irgend ne an andere klasse schwer das will unser NETTER TE hier aber nicht wissen er flamt hier ja nur doof rum und benimmt sich wie ein 5 järiger


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> man tut`s sich egal mit welcher klasse gegen irgend ne an andere klasse schwer das will unser NETTER TE hier aber nicht wissen er flamt hier ja nur doof rum und benimmt sich wie ein 5 järiger


  und schonwieder......sagt ein 55er Schurke.....zu geil leute.....und nä hab Argumente ohne Ende...da ihr diese aber nichtmal im Ansatz überdenkt..bringt es auch nix....


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ach ja samsei...poste mal deinen armory-link....da können bestimmt auch einige lachen^^




und hey Poste deinen Bitte auch mal


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> man tut`s sich egal mit welcher klasse gegen irgend ne an andere klasse schwer das will unser NETTER TE hier aber nicht wissen er flamt hier ja nur doof rum und benimmt sich wie ein 5 järiger



jo, sehr reif kann samsei nicht sein....werscheinlich einer der hunter die auf den bäumen warten bis wer unter ihm in range ist^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> und schonwieder......sagt ein 55er Schurke.....zu geil leute.....und nä hab Argumente ohne Ende...da ihr diese aber nichtmal im Ansatz überdenkt..bringt es auch nix....



woher willst du wissen das ich keinen 70 iger habe mit dem ich vieleicht nicht mehr spiele weil ich keine lust mehr auf den habe???

du blasst hier nur warme lust!!!
bist beleidigt weil dir hier keiner recht gibt sonst nix.

halt jetzt mal den ball flach und hör auf leute zu beleidigen die evtl viel älter sind wie du!


----------



## dejaspeed (2. Juni 2008)

Tschuldige wenn ein Jäger mit 12k life keinen hexer legen kann bzw sogar jammert das die op sind, solltest du aber mal schleunigst deine klasse rerollen.


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> und schonwieder......sagt ein 55er Schurke.....zu geil leute.....und nä hab Argumente ohne Ende...da ihr diese aber nichtmal im Ansatz überdenkt..bringt es auch nix....


Na dann sammel deine Arumente doch noch mal und bringe sie erneut vor.
Bisher erinnere ich mich nur an
"Alle guten Hexer sagen das auch" und ähnliches.

Und nochmal...
Das was du im Arsenal siehst sagt nichts über den Skill des Spielers aus.


----------



## Daffster (2. Juni 2008)

omg das kann ich mir das nich länger durchlesen.....
Ich bin hexer und hexer sind nicht OP!
Wieso ? ganz einfach weil hexer stoffis sind und ohne fear ist ein hexer in 2 seks tot! 
genau wie ein priester fear hat und der magier seine frostnova das einzige was euch am fear stört is das ihr rummrennt und keine aktion durchführen könnt deswegen beschwert sich auch niemand über die nova vom mage -.- mensch, schurken haben ihre kopfnuss die ziemlich nervig ist wenn man flaggenträger ist dann wirste nämlich solang festgehalten bis die ganzen gegner kommen......
und wie schon gesagt haben einige klassen vorteile gegenüber anderen und nachteile wiederrum gegen andere klassen...
und wenn ihr mit dem fear nich klar kommt dann holt euch die insigne der allianz oder das abzeichen der horde dann seid ihr ein wenig gewapnet
dazu gibs die nämlich.

und wiegesagt wenn du probleme damit hast dann beschwer dich gleich noch darüber das pala´s besser tanken dudu´s dem pala im 1,94 patch so ähneln und das der schurke dicke eier hat.

Also hexer nicht op!


----------



## Deanne (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt.....--->Arsenal--->sehen wie schlecht ihr seid--->lachen----->lustige texte durchlese---->nochmal lachen----->flame schreiben----->über die antworten NOCHmal lachen
> Einfach nur Lustig...



Made my day. Lol.

Mal im Ernst: wenn jeder "imba-Hexer", der im BG schon mal von nem Schurken zerlegt wurde, ohne auch nur ansatzweise Damage machen zu können, hier so nen Pussy-Thread eröffnen würde, dann könnte Buffed stempeln gehen, weil der Server explodiert. Also hör auf zu flamen oder such dir ein neues Spiel. Man munkelt, "Mein kleiner Ponyhof" soll ganz geil sein.


----------



## ApoY2k (2. Juni 2008)

ICH FINNDE JHA AUHC DAS DIE HECKSER VOL OUVERPAAUWER SINDEY !!!!!!!111
GEGNnDIe HAB iCH VOL NUllCHAncen ECHTMA DIE shceiß VKOTzt mich OVll dan DSHEII?ß Bliazrzd EY fu ealta...


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Schade das ich dein Equip nit anschaun kann aber ich denke es verspricht nicht viel....
> Ihr labert nen mist EINE klasse hat ne Chance gegen hexer und das auch nur wenn er sie gut spielen kann----->Schurken...
> Wenn nen Hexer gegen nen Krieger verliert dann weis er das er ne totale NIETE ist....
> Ihr mit eurer Scheiß "Gegenklasse" Hexer hat da nur Schurken....was mit andern Klassen ...nehmen wir z.B. Jäger..
> ...




Schurke wie hunter laufen ihren tod genauso entgegen wie nervige off tanks aber recht hatse spielen muste sie können das ist alles


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Nun das habe ich vielen andern auch schon gesagt..keiner macht es...WARUM NUR?  :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muahaha   ne PvP-Pfeiffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Na dann sammel deine Arumente doch noch mal und bringe sie erneut vor.
> Bisher erinnere ich mich nur an
> "Alle guten Hexer sagen das auch" und ähnliches.
> 
> ...



er hat ja auf meine 2. antwort nix mehr geschrieben da er ja definitiv nicht wissen kann ob ich noch nen 70 ger hab da man ja im buffed profil wählen kann welche char`s im profil angezeigt werden sollen und welche nicht.


----------



## Matte (2. Juni 2008)

Gibt schon einige Klassen die etwas Overpowerd sind.

Jedoch braucht man für jede Klasse ein gewissen Skill.

Und wenn du mit dein S1 Set von nem S3 Hexer nackig gemacht wirst hat das was mit Skill, Erfahrung und Feiß zutun.


----------



## sevendays5 (2. Juni 2008)

also ich spiel selber nen sl-hexer; gegen die konter klassen hab ich so gut wie keine chancen (schurken, krieger) gegen bm-hunter gewinne ich nur manchmal, naja was solls dafür sind die ja da. ich hatte auch mal nen spannendes duell gegen nen mage in arathi, der gnom hätte mich fast, hat all seine cd´s verballert; es kommt halt drauf an wie "talentiert" jemand in pvp ist.  

meine lieblingsklasse, die ich herzensgern töte, sind die meleesschamanen. ich hab bei denen so das gefühl, als ob sie sich so overpowered fühlen. ich finds auch supergeil, wenn sich nen schamanen selfrezt, er sieht ja, das der gegner nur nochn paar % an hp hat, ach wie schön und da liegt er auch schon wieder.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Nun das habe ich vielen andern auch schon gesagt..keiner macht es...WARUM NUR?  :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so samsei...ich hoffe du hattest den link gelesen.....ich editiere mal wieder


----------



## sarika (2. Juni 2008)

natürlich ist der hexer OP   ABER nur wenn man ihn spielen kann und wenn er das entsprechende equipt hat.

ABER das sind dann andere klassen auch. vorraussetzung ist ein guter spieler an der tastatur. man muß einfach versuchen das maximum aus seinem charr zu holen und nicht vorgekauten mustern folgen.


----------



## dejaspeed (2. Juni 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Gibt schon einige Klassen die etwas Overpowerd sind.
> 
> Jedoch braucht man für jede Klasse ein gewissen Skill.
> 
> Und wenn du mit dein S1 Set von nem S3 Hexer nackig gemacht wirst hat das was mit Skill, Erfahrung und Feiß zutun.




nuja s1 des Jägers auf s3 des hexer wohl weniger, andersherum wird ein Schuh draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> meine lieblingsklasse, die ich herzensgern töte, sind die meleesschamanen. ich hab bei denen so das gefühl, als ob sie sich so overpowered fühlen. ich finds auch supergeil, wenn sich nen schamanen selfrezt, er sieht ja, das der gegner nur nochn paar % an hp hat, ach wie schön und da liegt er auch schon wieder.



dito aber das bezieht sich auf hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

ach ja samsei...jetzt kommt bestimmt die antwort "ist ja auch np als hexer...sind sowieso op"


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

ey wo ist eigentlich b1ubb??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Nun gut ich versuche es ein letztes mal..und wäre cool wenn ihr das jetzt mal von dem geflame abschneidet und einfach mal lest...

1.ich rede hier grundsätzlich davon dass Hexer in der ARENA OP sind...(nicht im Duel, nicht in BG's, nicht in PvE)

und warum? auch das ist wirklich leicht zu verstehn.

2on2
Ein hexer stirbt im 2on2 nun wirklich nicht schnell da er mit SL 20%weniger dmg bekommt und sich auch selber heilen kann(Hexer liegen mit heilung immer knapp unter ihrem heiler)..Zu Anfang hat ein hexer viel zu tun da er Flche verteilen muss DOTS setzen muss und nen bissel Seulenlaufen wäre auch nicht schlecht ..nicht zu vergessen der fear...stimmt das ist nit leicht...aber wenn man das mal kann(was man meiner meinung nach schnell erlernt) geht es wirklich easy....egal wo der hexer steht, ob hinter oder vor der Seule er macht viel Schaden...gleichzeitig hindert sein pet andere am trinken.(ja ist bei jägern auch so aber das Jägerpet kann man viel schneller töten, da der teufelsjäger vielem wiedersteht). 
Zusätzlich (während der hexer weis Gott was machen kann :Manaburn..lebensburn..nachdoten) verteilt das Pet (übrigens auch DURCH Wände) seinen Silence und verhilft Gruppenmitgliedern aus CC zu kommen Sheep u.s.w....
Wenn ein Hexer ein Heiler dabei hat kann er mit dem Mana ümherkloppen was das Zeug hällt der er Adlerass hat....zusätzlich wie schon gesagt Manaburn machen kann(nicht viel aber es klappt auf Dauer)... Ein hexer kann eure so verhassten krieger perfekt In ein Fear packen fluch setzen und Abhaun währenddessen seine Dots weiterhin Schaden machen. Und ein Instantfear kommt noch dazu....noch dazu hat er ja nich nur seine Dots...nein Seine Schattenblitze können auch mal ganz schön hoch kriten..und die kommen eienr nach dem andern geflogen.....

Dagegen kann man kaum was machen....ich sehe es zu oft das im 2on2 Die hexer in der mitte rumhüpfen während andere krampfhaft versuchen seinem Pet/Schaden zu entkommen...aber es geht nicht, da Seulen für ihn nicht existieren...

Fals man es mal schafft sein pet gut down zu kloppen kann er WÄHREND eins noch lebt schon ein neues beschwören und fals das nicht klappt holt er es instant..... natürlich kann er all dies nich sogut ohne diesen sehr starken healer machen....
Aber wenn ihr Arena macht seht ihr wie schwer es ist da was gegen zu machen....Es würde ja wirklich schon reichen wenn man ihm die 20%dmg vom Pet wegnimmt....eine Kleinigkeit die viel entscheiden kan im High End Bereich..
Und ja es stimmt....Schurken sind eine Plage ..meiner meinug nach die Klasse die am meisten Op ist weil sie einfach alles umhaun kann wenn man sie PERFEKT spielen kann.. und deswegen ist das ganze nicht so schwer gewichtet wie ein hexer....Um einen Schurken PEFEKT spielen zu können muss man wirklich sehr viel Bedenken..man muss alles im Auge haben um pefekt zu CC'n ..währendessen am Ziel bleiben um es zu unterbrechen und auch noch gut seinen Teammitgliedern helfen.....Gott sei Dank sind das ganz wenige die das können...deswegen kann man Schurken ruhig so lassen..

Aber um das zu schaffen was ich oeben bei den hexern beschrieben habe muss man wirklich nicht viel können...es ist easy..natürlich ist es ein Unterschied ob da jemand ist der den hexer pefekt beherscht oder nicht aber er wird nicht so stark sichtbar wie bei anderes Klassen....

Schaut euch ein Jäger oder Mage oder Schurken im 2on2 an der wirklich nicht sogut damit umgehen kann..er kommt nicht weit...

Das was andere Klassen alles anstellen können ist im vergleich zu dme was ein hexer kann nix.... und das ist nunmal so...
Das was ich oben beschrieben habe, das sind tatsachen..



und zu dem Arsenal zeug...doch man kann sehen was ein Spiele kann.....Leute die unter 1500 spielen könne nunmal nix....man kann auf der Wertung nun wirklich irgendwie immer gewinnen...und leute die mit 7400 leben rumlaufen ...klar das die sich beschweren, dass sie zu schnell sterben aber es wäre doch auch traurig wenn das nicht so wäre.... Oder?

und wie gesagt kommt jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit dem Stein Schwere papier zeug an....lest es euch durch denkt drüber nach und ihr werdet merken dass das alles gar nicht ma so falsch ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ey wo ist eigentlich b1ubb???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst bLubb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Juni 2008)

overpowered is ganz allein die Allianz der Heulthread-Te's und meine Oma, die dir liebend gerne etwas Käse reichen würde...


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Du meinst bLubb!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der wird wirklich mit ner 1 geschrieben
aber du hast recht meistens wenn man seinen namen falsch schreibt taucht er auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Tschuldige wenn ein Jäger mit 12k life keinen hexer legen kann bzw sogar jammert das die op sind, solltest du aber mal schleunigst deine klasse rerollen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sign.

Er merkt garnicht WIE sehr er sich hier ein Eigentor nach dem anderen reinhaut! Das beste Beispiel für Equip Leeching und Null Skill ist der Typ.


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> und zu dem Arsenal zeug...doch man kann sehen was ein Spiele kann.....Leute die unter 1500 spielen könne nunmal nix....man kann auf der Wertung nun wirklich irgendwie immer gewinnen...und leute die mit 7400 leben rumlaufen ...klar das die sich beschweren, dass sie zu schnell sterben aber es wäre doch auch traurig wenn das nicht so wäre.... Oder?



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 on 2 ist nicht wirklich balanciert. druiden sind da zum beispiel recht stark als healer, und so kommen auch gimpige leute auf 1800+ wenn sie einen fähigen druiden haben.

weiterhin ist deine 3 on 3 und 5 on 5 wertung auch nicht wirklich überragend. 

es gibt auch leute die aus spaß in nicht optimalen settings spielen im 2 on 2 und so eine schlechte wertung erziehlen weil ihnen der spaß mit freunden wichtiger ist als play to win.


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juni 2008)

Also klar zuerkennen ist das es nicht ein OP threat ist sonderen wieder nur ein der haut mich dauernd um der ist Op!

kurz um wenn es dich nervt den mache nur noch 2on 2 mit einem Hm und gut den ich erkenne hier keinen Sinn in deinen thre.?

Außer:Minimmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> der wird wirklich mit ner 1 geschrieben
> aber du hast recht meistens wenn man seinen namen falsch schreibt taucht er auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nenene^^ er kommt nur, wenn man schreibt "NICHT FLAMEN!!" ^^ ne kleiner spaßxD normalerweise is blub doch zu dieer zeit immer seeehr aktiv


LG

btw hexer, sind nicht op.... einfach die meisten hexer können ihr char einfach spielen i gegensatz zu anderen leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vieleicht liegt das daran, dass ich da nicht wirklich Spiele aber wie gesagt....passt schon


----------



## Shênya (2. Juni 2008)

Hexer OP? ne sonst hätt ich eine hochgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gestehe, dass ich (vorläufig?) WoW zur seite gelegt habe und mich voll und ganz AOC widme. Aber da ich Meleeshamy, hunter oder schurkin spielte in WoW hab ich Hexer immer sehr gemocht *zwinker*


----------



## Samsei (2. Juni 2008)

Da eh keiner mehr kommt der hier was jutes liefert....hf..und lernt zocken :-)


----------



## Benborus (2. Juni 2008)

> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie es !



Als Mage hälste dich vom Hexer fern,
Hexer hält sich besser von Schurken usw.

Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile, beschwert sich auch niemand wenn ein Mage in Av von höheren Stellen alles niedermäht.


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Da eh keiner mehr kommt der hier was jutes liefert....hf..und lernt zocken :-)



wir sollen zocken lernen, wo doch DU es bist der gegen hexer probleme hat ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das erkläre mal genauer


----------



## dejaspeed (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Da eh keiner mehr kommt der hier was jutes liefert....hf..und lernt zocken :-)





hf..und lern zocken :-)


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wir sollen zocken lernen, wo doch DU es bist der gegen hexer probleme hat ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na er ist doch hier der beste
ich kann über den wicht nur lachen
behauptet keiner kann spielen nur er was ist den das für ein vogel?
muss aufpassen das ich hier in der firma nicht einen lachkrampf bekomme


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Da eh keiner mehr kommt der hier was jutes liefert....hf..und lernt zocken :-)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Nun gut ich versuche es ein letztes mal..und wäre cool wenn ihr das jetzt mal von dem geflame abschneidet und einfach mal lest...
> 
> 1.ich rede hier grundsätzlich davon dass Hexer in der ARENA OP sind...(nicht im Duel, nicht in BG's, nicht in PvE)
> 
> und warum? auch das ist wirklich leicht zu verstehn.


Wie man Dir anmerkt das Du null Plan vom Hexer hast ist der Hammer! Ich versuch mal Schritt für Schritt Dein Unwissen aufzuklären:



> 2on2
> Ein hexer stirbt im 2on2 nun wirklich nicht schnell da er mit SL 20%weniger dmg bekommt und sich auch selber heilen kann(Hexer liegen mit heilung immer knapp unter ihrem heiler)..


20% weniger Dmg, uuuuuh wie schrecklich. Bei einem Stoffi Oo


> Zu Anfang hat ein hexer viel zu tun da er Flche verteilen muss DOTS setzen muss und nen bissel S*E*ulenlaufen wäre auch nicht schlecht ..nicht zu vergessen der fear...stimmt das ist nit leicht...aber wenn man das mal kann(was man meiner meinung nach schnell erlernt) geht es wirklich easy....egal wo der hexer steht, ob hinter oder vor der S*E*ule er macht viel Schaden...gleichzeitig hindert sein pet andere am trinken.(ja ist bei jägern auch so aber das Jägerpet kann man viel schneller töten, da der teufelsjäger vielem wiedersteht).
> Zusätzlich (während der hexer weis Gott was machen kann :Manaburn..lebensburn..nachdoten) verteilt das Pet (übrigens auch DURCH Wände) seinen Silence und verhilft Gruppenmitgliedern aus CC zu kommen Sheep u.s.w....


Erstens: Hexer kann nur EINEN Fluch verteilen pro Gegner.
Zweitens: Fear hat 1,5 sek Castzeit, die sich durch einen Autoshoot Hunter und einem nervenden Pet schon auf 3-4 Sek verlängern. Dann: SKILL BM dann biste Fear immun während Deinem Burst! Aber auf so etwas simples kommst Du natürlich nicht.
Drittens: Der Dämon holt NUR den Hexer aus MANCHEN CC, NICHT Gruppenmitglieder! Also erst lesen bevor man Schwachsinn schreibt!
4. Silence stört DICH als Hunter? Ok dann stört mich als WL Ablenkender Schuss, Der Silence Schuss usw.


> Wenn ein Hexer ein Heiler dabei hat kann er mit dem Mana ümherkloppen was das Zeug hällt der er Adlerass hat....zusätzlich wie schon gesagt Manaburn machen kann(nicht viel aber es klappt auf Dauer)... Ein hexer kann eure so verhassten krieger perfekt In ein Fear packen fluch setzen und Abhaun währenddessen seine Dots weiterhin Schaden machen. Und ein Instantfear kommt noch dazu....noch dazu hat er ja nich nur seine Dots...nein Seine Schattenblitze können auch mal ganz schön hoch kriten..und die kommen eienr nach dem andern geflogen.....


Darum nukt man ja auch den Heiler als erstes, da der Hexer kontrollierbaren Schaden macht als SL/SL. Aber das wusstest DU natürlich schon mit Deiner Arena Wertung. Wie oben gesagt, ein 2K team kaufen wie Du und dann keine Ahnung haben und eines erspielen sind 2 Verschiedene Dinge.
Dann einen Krieger fearen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war Dein bester Lacher des Monats. Man sieht das WL nicht die einzige Klasse ist von der Du Null Ahnung hast, da auf Deinem gekauften Ranking...


> Dagegen kann man kaum was machen....ich sehe es zu oft das im 2on2 Die hexer in der mitte rumhüpfen während andere krampfhaft versuchen seinem Pet/Schaden zu entkommen...aber es geht nicht, da Seulen für ihn nicht existieren...


Ja der Teufelsjäger macht enormen Schaden. Glaub so um die 300...


> Fals man es mal schafft sein pet gut down zu kloppen kann er WÄHREND eins noch lebt schon ein neues beschwören und fals das nicht klappt holt er es instant..... natürlich kann er all dies nich sogut ohne diesen sehr starken healer machen....
> Aber wenn ihr Arena macht seht ihr wie schwer es ist da was gegen zu machen....Es würde ja wirklich schon reichen wenn man ihm die 20%dmg vom Pet wegnimmt....eine Kleinigkeit die viel entscheiden kan im High End Bereich..


Noch einmal, ein SL/SL ist die Klasse die Dich so nervt. Und die macht KEINEN Burst DMG! Der jetzt noch das viel Aushalten wegnehmen ist das lächerlichste was ich je gehört hab. Und in Deinem Thread hab ich schon VIEL lächerliches gehört btw...
Und wenn DU Gimp tatsächlich versuchst das Pet vom WL umzuhauen, brauchst Du dich nicht wundern das Du kein Land siehst btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Und ja es stimmt....Schurken sind eine Plage ..meiner meinug nach die Klasse die am meisten Op ist weil sie einfach alles umhaun kann wenn man sie PERFEKT spielen kann.. und deswegen ist das ganze nicht so schwer gewichtet wie ein hexer....Um einen Schurken PEFEKT spielen zu können muss man wirklich sehr viel Bedenken..man muss alles im Auge haben um pefekt zu CC'n ..währendessen am Ziel bleiben um es zu unterbrechen und auch noch gut seinen Teammitgliedern helfen.....Gott sei Dank sind das ganz wenige die das können...deswegen kann man Schurken ruhig so lassen..


Ich empfehle Dir spiele eine der angeblichen OP Klassen und weine dich dann aus...HUNTER MUSS GENERVT WERDEN!!! EINS11eLF
Es sind immer die Skillfreien Spieler die solche Threads verfassen...da kommt es nicht drauf an um welche Klasse es grad geht. Du kannst einfach einsetzten: [gewünschte Klasse] ist OP! Spinn ich oder was.


> Aber um das zu schaffen was ich oeben bei den hexern beschrieben habe muss man wirklich nicht viel können...es ist easy..natürlich ist es ein Unterschied ob da jemand ist der den hexer pefekt beherscht oder nicht aber er wird nicht so stark sichtbar wie bei anderes Klassen....


Und das von einem Hunter...


> und zu dem Arsenal zeug...doch man kann sehen was ein Spiele kann.....Leute die unter 1500 spielen könne nunmal nix....man kann auf der Wertung nun wirklich irgendwie immer gewinnen...und leute die mit 7400 leben rumlaufen ...klar das die sich beschweren, dass sie zu schnell sterben aber es wäre doch auch traurig wenn das nicht so wäre.... Oder?


Aber wenn Leute mit 12k sich beschweren zeigt das doch nur umso mehr, was das für Gimps sind oder? Die anderen können es wenigstens noch aufs Equip schieben, aber DU?


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Ah, endlich Schluss mit geflame...

Also, Hexer sind ne Pest in der Arena, gebe ich gerne zu.

Aber gegen Fear gibt es so ein nettes item und viele Klassen haben noch eigene Fähigkeiten, Untote zudem Wille der Verlassenen, und dauerfear ist nicht so einfach wie man glaubt, der Gegner rennt weg und wärend das castens macht man keinen Schaden, der Heal muss hinterher und so weiter... und die drei instant Dot´s als gebrechen Hexer kriegen den nun auch nicht alleine down, insb. da man gut dagegen anhealen kann.

Nicht jeder ist Dämon geskillt und damit fallen die 20 % weg, und wenn man es drauf anlegt kriegt man die Teufeslwache schnell down.

Aderlass ist nett aber kostet eben Life und das ist in der Arena immer ein Risiko, auch mit Heal im Hintergrund.

Der größte Nachteil am (gebrechen) Hexer ist der mangelnde Burst Damage, gegen ein Team mit restro Druid wird es immer schwer.

Krieger sind alles andere als perfekt in Fear zu verpacken! Da irrst du dich gewaltig.

Dots kann man auch entfernen (pala, druid etc)

Und der Hexer ist und bleibt ein Stoffi, man kann ihn wegbursten.

...

Und.. ja Hexer ist eine Duelklasse, perfekt für die Arena, das macht sie aber nicht op es gibt in der Arena zum Glück 2er, 3er und 5er teams und wenn man über op in der Arena sprechen will dan sollte man über Teamkonstellationen reden und nicht über Klassen.

Aber ein 2er Team ohne heal sieht tatsächlich selten eine Sonne gegen ein team mit hexer...

Im 1v1 Duell und in den BG´s sieht es ganz anders aus, da ist der Hexer alles andere als Imb, gut aber nicht überragend...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Da eh keiner mehr kommt der hier was jutes liefert....hf..und lernt zocken :-)



hahahaha....schade dass man hier keinen auf igno setzten kann^^

ps. werde etwas reifer u wir sprechen in 5 jahren nochmal


----------



## Djihad (2. Juni 2008)

wie die ganze möchtegern wl hier rumlabern das alle die gegn hexer verlieren nix drauf haben. Es echt hart skilled nen hexer inne arena zu spielen. FEAR, DOT, DOT, pet klaut alle buffs, oh der gegner ist nicht mehr im FEAR, mal schauen was mach ich jetzt ? Ja wie wärs mit fear. FEAR, DOT DOT,  oh mittlerweile bin ich low HP weil sein mate mich attackiert hat. Aber NP für mich weil ich bin HEXER und habe den alles entscheidenden " I WIN BUTTON" ---> Life Drain.  Max 4 Knöpfe brauch nen Hexer. 

Und das gelaber von wegen Skill>Equip.

nen frostmage mit 7k life  ohne abhärtung wirds gegen nen s3 warri bestimmt reissen. 
Jetzt kommen sie wieder mit : LOL den frierst du doch 24/7 ein


NOT!  sowas wie CD kennt ihr alle ja net.


Also Fazit: Hexer zu stark ohne dabei skill beweisen zu müssen. THX and Goodbye


----------



## Shênya (2. Juni 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Aber ein 2er Team ohne heal sieht tatsächlich selten eine Sonne gegen ein team mit hexer...



Kommt auf die Kombos an. Als meleeshamy mit nem hunter hab ich erst Probleme wenn der Hexer nen Healdudu in reichweite hat. Klar kann der Hunter den Dudu ein paar mal fearn. aber eben nur einige male.
Als Meleeshamy is das hexerpet innert sekunden weggepustet (auch wenn man wie ich grade mal 2 pvp teile hat) Und sobald das pet weg ist steht auch der hexer nicht mehr allzu lange. Aber wie gesagt: Es kommt auf die Kombos an.

@Djihad: Du hast auch keine Ahnung...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

Djihad schrieb:


> wie die ganze möchtegern wl hier rumlabern das alle die gegn hexer verlieren nix drauf haben. Es echt hart skilled nen hexer inne arena zu spielen. FEAR, DOT, DOT, pet klaut alle buffs, oh der gegner ist nicht mehr im FEAR, mal schauen was mach ich jetzt ? Ja wie wärs mit fear. FEAR, DOT DOT,  oh mittlerweile bin ich low HP weil sein mate mich attackiert hat. Aber NP für mich weil ich bin HEXER und habe den alles entscheidenden " I WIN BUTTON" ---> Life Drain.  Max 4 Knöpfe brauch nen Hexer.
> 
> Und das gelaber von wegen Skill>Equip.
> 
> ...



omg...jetzt kommt der nächste von der sorte


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

djihad...man merkt dass du nicht den kleinsten plan von nem hexer hast....also informiere dich mal u schreibe dann erst


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> omg...jetzt kommt der nächste von der sorte



tja leute wie die rennen jede menge in wow rum und meine ignor. liste wächst von tag zu tag immer weiter


----------



## luziferius (2. Juni 2008)

Djihad schrieb:


> wie die ganze möchtegern wl hier rumlabern das alle die gegn hexer verlieren nix drauf haben. Es echt hart skilled nen hexer inne arena zu spielen. FEAR, DOT, DOT, pet klaut alle buffs, oh der gegner ist nicht mehr im FEAR, mal schauen was mach ich jetzt ? Ja wie wärs mit fear. FEAR, DOT DOT,  oh mittlerweile bin ich low HP weil sein mate mich attackiert hat. Aber NP für mich weil ich bin HEXER und habe den alles entscheidenden " I WIN BUTTON" ---> Life Drain.  Max 4 Knöpfe brauch nen Hexer.
> 
> Und das gelaber von wegen Skill>Equip.
> 
> ...



Naja ich habe größten Respekt vor Mages

Was die an Burstdamage raushauen können ist schon gewaltig, da liegst du auch als Hexer schnell im Staub.

Aber warum glaubt ihr alle, dass es so einfach ist den Gegner im Fear zu halten?
Dot Dot Fear...
Wenn die Formel mal so einfach wäre... und die instant Fears der Hexer haben auch cd

Und zum Thema Lifedrain... der kann von jedem melee mit ner hohen hitrate unterbrochen werden, das geht dann ganz schön auf das mana...

Naja wer der Meinung ist, dass Hexer imba sind soll es sein...
dieser thread beweist ja, dass man niemanden von seiner vorgefertigten Meinung abbringen kann


----------



## Thoryia (2. Juni 2008)

Eins hab ich noch vergessen Samsei: Auf Dich passt meine Signatur sowas von EXAKT! Vor allem der Satz da hinter, Du bist genau einer der 80% die sich Aufgrund ihres Equip für die 20% halten.

Aber das entscheidende dabei ist: Du kannst Dir S3-sonstwas kaufen, aber es gibt eben kein Händler der das entscheidende verkauft das Dir fehlt:

*SKILL*


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (2. Juni 2008)

Samsei schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> mal so ne allgemeine Umfrage ( bitte kein geflame)
> 
> 1. Sind Hexer Op (ja oder Nein)
> ...



Kiddie inc.

Schon allein deine Sig -.-

Hat dich mal wieder ein hexer herumlaufenlassen?^^

Es gibt sowas wie das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip, jede klasse hat ihre opfer. Wir Hexer haben gegen schurken so gut wie keine chance, wenn wir sie nicht zuerst sehn.

Also. -> Siehe sig Vid mimimi

mfg


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> hahahaha....schade dass man hier keinen auf igno setzten kann^^
> 
> ps. werde etwas reifer u wir sprechen in 5 jahren nochmal




Nur um dieses Missverständnis aufzuklären. Buffed gibt dem User natürlich die Möglichkeit ungeliebte User zu ignorieren. Dazu begebe man sich schlicht in seine Einstellungen und suche im linken Balkenmenu nach dem Reiter "Grundeinstellungen" und dort der Eintrag "Mitglieder ignorieren". Der Rest sollte selbsterklärend sein. Bitte Danke!


----------



## DunCrow (2. Juni 2008)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Kiddie inc.
> 
> Schon allein deine Sig -.-
> 
> ...



Das darf man nicht behaupten, wenn man einen 70er Hexer hat.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2008)

Da die letzten paar Seiten schon nichts sinnvolles mehr kam, kann hier wohl zu.


----------

